# Word Association - take 3



## rulefan (Jul 4, 2018)

Phoenix


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 4, 2018)

Rising


----------



## User20205 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Word association take 3*

.......donâ€™t you dare!!!!!!ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Deleted


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Erased


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Pencil


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Sharpener


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Groove


----------



## rulefan (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

juice


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

simpson


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Homer


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Iliad


----------



## rulefan (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

greek

The other one was first by 22 minutes


----------



## rulefan (Jul 4, 2018)

dough


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Yoghurt


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Knitter.


----------



## brendy (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Crap threads merged.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

intermingled


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Meshed


----------



## rulefan (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

mashed


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Potato.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Crisp...


----------



## rulefan (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

brittle


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Toffee.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Apple


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Core


----------



## rulefan (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

values


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: Word association take 3*

Family


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 7, 2018)

Tree


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Joshua.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 7, 2018)

Anthony


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2018)

Cleopatra...


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Needle.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 7, 2018)

eye


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 7, 2018)

Ball


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2018)

Game...


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Thrones.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 7, 2018)

Toilet


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 7, 2018)

Seat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2018)

Settee


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

Divan.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 8, 2018)

Bed


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

Linen.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 8, 2018)

flax


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 8, 2018)

Seed


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

Kia.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 8, 2018)

Cars


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

Motors.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 9, 2018)

Diesel


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 9, 2018)

Vin


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 9, 2018)

Rouge


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2018)

Blusher.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 9, 2018)

Foundation


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2018)

Stone.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 9, 2018)

roses


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2018)

Climbing


----------



## rulefan (Jul 10, 2018)

falling


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 10, 2018)

Dropping


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2018)

Down.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 10, 2018)

South


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2018)

Hampton.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 11, 2018)

Lionel


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2018)

Blair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

Tony


----------



## rulefan (Jul 11, 2018)

oscar


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2018)

Peterson.

[video=youtube_share;NTJhHn-TuDY]https://youtu.be/NTJhHn-TuDY[/video]


----------



## rulefan (Jul 12, 2018)

brilliant


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 12, 2018)

White


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2018)

Stripes.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 13, 2018)

stars


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 14, 2018)

banner


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2018)

David.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 14, 2018)

Goliath


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

Moth


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2018)

Gypsy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

Kings


----------



## rulefan (Jul 15, 2018)

cross


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 15, 2018)

Over


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2018)

Drawn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2018)

Painted


----------



## rulefan (Jul 15, 2018)

lady


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2018)

Tattoo'd.

[video=youtube_share;V6_HYuQ4mmE]https://youtu.be/V6_HYuQ4mmE[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2018)

Inked


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2018)

Penned.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 17, 2018)

sheep


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 17, 2018)

Sean


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2018)

Shear.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 17, 2018)

george


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2018)

Cohen.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 21, 2018)

Baron


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

Von


----------



## rulefan (Jul 21, 2018)

two


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2018)

Fold.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 22, 2018)

Bend


----------



## rulefan (Jul 22, 2018)

twist


----------



## GaryK (Jul 22, 2018)

shout


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2018)

Out.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 23, 2018)

about


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 23, 2018)

Approximately


----------



## GaryK (Jul 23, 2018)

Guess


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2018)

Work.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 24, 2018)

hard


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2018)

Labour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2018)

Ward


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 25, 2018)

Sister


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2018)

Sledge.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 25, 2018)

frankie


----------



## GaryK (Jul 25, 2018)

relax


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2018)

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheep


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2018)

Welsh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2018)

London


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 26, 2018)

Pride


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2018)

Prejudice.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 26, 2018)

Jane


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2018)

Fonda.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 27, 2018)

Henry


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2018)

Ford


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 27, 2018)

Harrison


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2018)

Lennon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

Ringo


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 27, 2018)

Starr


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2018)

Gazing.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 28, 2018)

grazing


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2018)

Herds.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 29, 2018)

Animals


----------



## rulefan (Jul 29, 2018)

Eric


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2018)

Eel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2018)

Electric


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2018)

Ladyland.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 29, 2018)

Festival


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2018)

Gig.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 30, 2018)

economy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 30, 2018)

economical


----------



## rulefan (Jul 30, 2018)

truth


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2018)

Serum.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 30, 2018)

plasma


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2018)

Cutter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Boat


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 30, 2018)

Love


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Muscle


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2018)

Beach.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 31, 2018)

anderson


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 31, 2018)

Gerry


----------



## rulefan (Jul 31, 2018)

go.


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2018)

Home.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 31, 2018)

Network


----------



## rulefan (Aug 1, 2018)

rail


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2018)

Way.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 2, 2018)

High


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 2, 2018)

Road


----------



## rulefan (Aug 2, 2018)

works


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 2, 2018)

Outing


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2018)

Trip.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 3, 2018)

Hazard


----------



## rulefan (Aug 3, 2018)

Eden


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2018)

Garden.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 3, 2018)

Hose


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2018)

Pipe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2018)

Tobacco


----------



## rulefan (Aug 3, 2018)

addiction


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 4, 2018)

Drug


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 4, 2018)

Test


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2018)

Card.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 4, 2018)

Birthday


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2018)

Suit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2018)

Tweed


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 4, 2018)

Jacket


----------



## rulefan (Aug 4, 2018)

straight


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2018)

Flush.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2018)

Toilet


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2018)

Roll.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 5, 2018)

Bread


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2018)

Knife.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 6, 2018)

Mack


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2018)

Wet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2018)

Paint


----------



## rulefan (Aug 7, 2018)

brush


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2018)

Basil


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2018)

Fawlty.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 8, 2018)

Manuel


----------



## Slime (Aug 8, 2018)

Pinero.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

Spain


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2018)

England!


----------



## rulefan (Aug 9, 2018)

home


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2018)

Castle


----------



## rulefan (Aug 9, 2018)

chess


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2018)

Checkmate


----------



## rulefan (Aug 10, 2018)

stalemate


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2018)

ImpassÃ©


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 11, 2018)

Deadlock


----------



## rulefan (Aug 11, 2018)

dreadlocks


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2018)

Rastafarian.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 11, 2018)

ethiopia


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 11, 2018)

Africa


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2018)

sahara


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Sand


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2018)

Yacht.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2018)

sail


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2018)

Away.


----------



## User2021 (Aug 13, 2018)

Home


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 13, 2018)

Plate


----------



## GaryK (Aug 13, 2018)

Number


----------



## rulefan (Aug 13, 2018)

zero


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2018)

Hour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2018)

Happy


----------



## rulefan (Aug 13, 2018)

grumpy


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2018)

Slime.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 14, 2018)

gunge


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2018)

Goo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2018)

glaur


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 15, 2018)

Sticky


----------



## Slime (Aug 15, 2018)

Situation.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2018)

Critical


----------



## rulefan (Aug 16, 2018)

condition


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2018)

State.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 17, 2018)

control


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 17, 2018)

freak


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2018)

Show.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 17, 2018)

jumping


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2018)

Trampoline


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2018)

Effect.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 17, 2018)

Special


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2018)

Brew.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2018)

Micro


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2018)

Mesh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2018)

Wire


----------



## rulefan (Aug 19, 2018)

trip


----------



## GaryK (Aug 19, 2018)

Fall


----------



## rulefan (Aug 19, 2018)

autumn


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2018)

Leaves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2018)

Falling


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2018)

Down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2018)

Goose


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 21, 2018)

Feather


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2018)

Duvet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2018)

Blanket


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2018)

Ban.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2018)

Smoking


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2018)

Jacket.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 24, 2018)

Tie


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2018)

Draw.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 24, 2018)

bridge


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2018)

Span.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 24, 2018)

wing


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2018)

Walking.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 25, 2018)

Dead


----------



## GaryK (Aug 25, 2018)

Cert


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2018)

Surety.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2018)

Guarantee


----------



## rulefan (Aug 25, 2018)

worthless


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

Useless


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

Corbyn.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 27, 2018)

Joke


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

Comedian.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 27, 2018)

Laughter


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

Medicine.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 27, 2018)

Drugs


----------



## rulefan (Aug 27, 2018)

Dury


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Blockhead


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2018)

Corbyn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2018)

Leader


----------



## rulefan (Aug 28, 2018)

mislead


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2018)

Lie


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 30, 2018)

Unplayable


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2018)

Sideways


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 30, 2018)

Shank


----------



## rulefan (Aug 30, 2018)

lamb


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2018)

Larry


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 31, 2018)

Mize


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

Masters


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 31, 2018)

Jacket


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

Spud


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 31, 2018)

Gun


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

Shot


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Tracer


----------



## rulefan (Sep 8, 2018)

searcher


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 8, 2018)

Seeking


----------



## rulefan (Sep 8, 2018)

finding


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 8, 2018)

Nemo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2018)

Disney


----------



## GaryK (Sep 8, 2018)

Land


----------



## rulefan (Sep 9, 2018)

nod


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wink


----------



## rulefan (Sep 9, 2018)

blink


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2018)

Blinkered


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 10, 2018)

Horse


----------



## rulefan (Sep 11, 2018)

hair


----------



## GaryK (Sep 11, 2018)

cut


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 12, 2018)

Paper


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2018)

Talk.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 12, 2018)

mobile


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2018)

Phone.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 12, 2018)

box


----------



## GaryK (Sep 12, 2018)

Hat


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 13, 2018)

Top


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2018)

Gun.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 13, 2018)

down


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 13, 2018)

Under


----------



## rulefan (Sep 13, 2018)

thumb


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2018)

screw


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 13, 2018)

Driver


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2018)

Taxi


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2018)

Rank.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 13, 2018)

File


----------



## GaryK (Sep 13, 2018)

Nail


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 13, 2018)

Salon


----------



## rulefan (Sep 14, 2018)

beauty


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 14, 2018)

Black


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2018)

Coloured.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 14, 2018)

crayons


----------



## GaryK (Sep 14, 2018)

wax


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 14, 2018)

bikini


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2018)

Lines.


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 15, 2018)

Tight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2018)

Fit


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2018)

Spasm.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 16, 2018)

yips


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 16, 2018)

Putting


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2018)

Down.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 16, 2018)

duck


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2018)

Quack


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 16, 2018)

Doctor


----------



## GaryK (Sep 16, 2018)

who


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2018)

Me?


----------



## rulefan (Sep 17, 2018)

myself


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2018)

Aye.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 17, 2018)

skipper


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2018)

Jogger.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2018)

Plodder


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2018)

Trotter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2018)

Derek


----------



## rulefan (Sep 18, 2018)

Nimmo


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2018)

Brothers!


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Grimm


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2018)

Reaper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2018)

Death


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Wish


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2018)

Genie


----------



## rulefan (Sep 19, 2018)

lamp


----------



## Slime (Sep 20, 2018)

Shade.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 22, 2018)

shadow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

play


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2018)

Rory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

Fish


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 23, 2018)

Pie


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2018)

Humble,







The finest rock and roll band in the land!


----------



## rulefan (Sep 23, 2018)

Kate


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2018)

Blanchett.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2018)

Actress


----------



## rulefan (Sep 23, 2018)

theatre


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2018)

Usher


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 23, 2018)

wedding


----------



## GaryK (Sep 23, 2018)

white


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2018)

Out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2018)

LBW


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2018)

Caught.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 24, 2018)

inflagrente


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2018)

Busted


----------



## rulefan (Sep 25, 2018)

bustard


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2018)

Bird.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

Big


----------



## rulefan (Sep 26, 2018)

bigger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

Biggest


----------



## rulefan (Sep 26, 2018)

USA


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

Trump


----------



## GaryK (Sep 26, 2018)

Fart


----------



## rulefan (Sep 27, 2018)

old


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2018)

School.


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 27, 2018)

Yard


----------



## rulefan (Sep 27, 2018)

bird


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

flu


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2018)

Man.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 27, 2018)

Date


----------



## rulefan (Sep 27, 2018)

palm


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

reader


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Narrator.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 29, 2018)

story


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

Line.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 29, 2018)

plimsoll


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Shoe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

Horn


----------



## rulefan (Sep 29, 2018)

Cape


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

Wrath.


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 30, 2018)

Anger


----------



## GaryK (Sep 30, 2018)

Management


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Report.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 30, 2018)

Card


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Sharp.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 30, 2018)

blunt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Direct


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Line.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Piccadilly


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Matchplay.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Europe


----------



## rulefan (Sep 30, 2018)

continent


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2018)

Incontinent.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 2, 2018)

Pants


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2018)

Norths.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

South


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2018)

Hampton.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Court


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 3, 2018)

Tennis


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2018)

Balls.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Snooker


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 3, 2018)

Table


----------



## GaryK (Oct 3, 2018)

Times


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 4, 2018)

Newspaper


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2018)

Report.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 4, 2018)

School


----------



## rulefan (Oct 4, 2018)

uniform


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2018)

Dating.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 5, 2018)

carbon


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 5, 2018)

Copy


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2018)

Imitate.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 5, 2018)

mimic


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2018)

Ape.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 6, 2018)

go


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2018)

Pedal.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 6, 2018)

Brake


----------



## rulefan (Oct 7, 2018)

hydraulic


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2018)

Lifter.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 7, 2018)

shirt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

Replica


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 7, 2018)

Clone


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Copy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

Photo


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2018)

Graph.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 8, 2018)

Bar


----------



## rulefan (Oct 8, 2018)

line


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2018)

Touch


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2018)

Sensitive.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 9, 2018)

senseless


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2018)

Dead.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 9, 2018)

ringer


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2018)

Campanologist.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 10, 2018)

bell


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 10, 2018)

End


----------



## GaryK (Oct 10, 2018)

Beginning


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2018)

Start.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 11, 2018)

up.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2018)

Shot.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 11, 2018)

Dead


----------



## GaryK (Oct 11, 2018)

Heat


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2018)

Magazine.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 11, 2018)

Fright


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 11, 2018)

Fear


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2018)

Less.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 12, 2018)

More


----------



## rulefan (Oct 12, 2018)

Oliver


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2018)

Hardy.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 13, 2018)

perennial


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2018)

Plants.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2018)

Kew


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2018)

Gardens.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2018)

Hanging


----------



## rulefan (Oct 13, 2018)

noose


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 13, 2018)

Rope


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2018)

Burn.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 14, 2018)

Sun


----------



## GaryK (Oct 14, 2018)

Moon


----------



## rulefan (Oct 14, 2018)

harvest


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 14, 2018)

Festival


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2018)

Celebration.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 14, 2018)

Brexit


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2018)

Hurrah!


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2018)

Last


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 15, 2018)

Dance


----------



## rulefan (Oct 15, 2018)

tango


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

Orange.


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2018)

Order


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

Lee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2018)

Bruce


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2018)

Bonus


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2018)

Win


----------



## rulefan (Oct 15, 2018)

lose


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

Draw.


----------



## GaryK (Oct 16, 2018)

Pencil


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2018)

Sharpener.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 16, 2018)

Emily
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&s...aw1vwrdTftz1ja2U68-UXSiL&ust=1539776442728743


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2018)

Webley-Smith.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 17, 2018)

deuce


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2018)

Two.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 17, 2018)

Slime said:



			Two.
		
Click to expand...

Twaine


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2018)

Shania.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2018)

Lovely


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bones


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2018)

Spock


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Ears


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2018)

Cauliflower


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 18, 2018)

Cheese


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2018)

Grater.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 18, 2018)

Good


----------



## GaryK (Oct 18, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2018)

Vietnam.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 18, 2018)

war


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2018)

monger


----------



## rulefan (Oct 18, 2018)

fish


----------



## GaryK (Oct 18, 2018)

Marillion


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2018)

Garbage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

Manson


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2018)

Marilyn.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 21, 2018)

Monroe


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2018)

Matt.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Bianco


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 21, 2018)

white


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Snake


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 21, 2018)

Bite


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 21, 2018)

Nibble


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2018)

Chomp.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 22, 2018)

chump


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2018)

Fool


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2018)

Corbyn.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 23, 2018)

embarrassment


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2018)

Shame.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 23, 2018)

walk


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 23, 2018)

Stroll


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

Amble


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2018)

Preamble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

ramble


----------



## rulefan (Oct 23, 2018)

rose


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 24, 2018)

Bush


----------



## rulefan (Oct 24, 2018)

holly


----------



## DRW (Oct 24, 2018)

valance


----------



## rulefan (Oct 24, 2018)

neighbour


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2018)

Hood.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 24, 2018)

Robin


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2018)

Batman.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2018)

Superman


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2018)

Kent


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2018)

Deal


----------



## rulefan (Oct 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Deal
		
Click to expand...

pontoon


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 24, 2018)

Float


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2018)

Chamber.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 26, 2018)

Torture


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2018)

Sadism.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 26, 2018)

Fetish


----------



## GaryK (Oct 26, 2018)

foot


----------



## rulefan (Oct 26, 2018)

soldier


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2018)

Airman.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 26, 2018)

Pilot


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 26, 2018)

Light


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2018)

Brigade.


----------



## GaryK (Oct 27, 2018)

boys


----------



## rulefan (Oct 27, 2018)

will


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2018)

Testament.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 27, 2018)

old


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 27, 2018)

Faithful


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Honest.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 28, 2018)

day


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2018)

Jason


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Statham.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 28, 2018)

Actor


----------



## rulefan (Oct 29, 2018)

Moore


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2018)

House.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 29, 2018)

Hugh


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2018)

Falkus.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2018)

POW (check Falkus' life story)


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

Camp.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2018)

Tent


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2018)

Tickle.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 31, 2018)

stick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2018)

Hockey


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2018)

Ice.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 1, 2018)

cream


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2018)

Pie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2018)

Shepherds


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2018)

Flocks.


----------



## GaryK (Nov 2, 2018)

Seagulls


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2018)

Poop.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2018)

Deck


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 2, 2018)

Chair


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2018)

Man


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 2, 2018)

Overboard


----------



## rulefan (Nov 2, 2018)

drowning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2018)

Submerged


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2018)

Dunked.


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 2, 2018)

Doughnut


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 2, 2018)

Iced


----------



## rulefan (Nov 3, 2018)

spice


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

Rack.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 3, 2018)

Coat


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

Hanger.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 3, 2018)

Pierrepoint


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2018)

Noose


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 3, 2018)

Knot


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2018)

Slip.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 4, 2018)

Way


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

Paul


----------



## rulefan (Nov 4, 2018)

peter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

Thomson


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2018)

Lexi.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 5, 2018)

Lexus


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2018)

Hybrid


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2018)

Trendy.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 6, 2018)

passÃ©


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 6, 2018)

boring


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2018)

Fracking.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 7, 2018)

protest


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2018)

Group.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2018)

Discount


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 7, 2018)

Code


----------



## GaryK (Nov 8, 2018)

Morse


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 8, 2018)

Inspector


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2018)

Gadget.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 8, 2018)

widget


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2018)

App


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2018)

Pull.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 9, 2018)

Push


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)

Draw.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 9, 2018)

string


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)

G.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2018)

Air


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)

Force.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 10, 2018)

gale


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

Warning.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 10, 2018)

hazard


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

Diving.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 10, 2018)

scuba


----------



## rulefan (Nov 10, 2018)

scoobee


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2018)

Shaggy


----------



## rulefan (Nov 10, 2018)

story


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

Teller.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2018)

Bank


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

Statement.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 11, 2018)

police


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 11, 2018)

Corruption


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

FIFA.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2018)

Tainted


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Love


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2018)

Letter


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

A?


----------



## rulefan (Nov 11, 2018)

question


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Answer


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2018)

Phone.


----------



## GaryK (Nov 12, 2018)

Box


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2018)

Set.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 12, 2018)

match


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2018)

Report.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2018)

Cook


----------



## rulefan (Nov 12, 2018)

books


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2018)

Reserves.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 12, 2018)

Army


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2018)

Leggy.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 13, 2018)

Women


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2018)

Only.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2018)

One (and)


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hole (in)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2018)

(my) Shoe


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2018)

Boot.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 14, 2018)

Camp


----------



## rulefan (Nov 14, 2018)

America


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2018)

Trump!


----------



## rulefan (Nov 15, 2018)

Ace


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2018)

Ventura.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 15, 2018)

cruise


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2018)

Missile.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 16, 2018)

Testing


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2018)

Times.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 16, 2018)

tables


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 16, 2018)

Chairs


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2018)

Sofas.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 17, 2018)

leather


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2018)

Whip.


----------



## GaryK (Nov 17, 2018)

Walnut


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 18, 2018)

Tree


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2018)

Wood.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 18, 2018)

forest


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2018)

Gump.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2018)

Fool


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 18, 2018)

April


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2018)

Showers.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 19, 2018)

drench


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2018)

Judi.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 19, 2018)

Dame


----------



## GaryK (Nov 20, 2018)

Pantomime


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Horse


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2018)

Shoe.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 20, 2018)

horn


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2018)

Castle.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Roy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2018)

Jenkins


----------



## rulefan (Nov 22, 2018)

Kathleen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2018)

Turner


----------



## rulefan (Nov 22, 2018)

Tina


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2018)

Hobley


----------



## rulefan (Nov 22, 2018)

hospital


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 22, 2018)

Beds


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2018)

Sheets.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 23, 2018)

wind


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Chimes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2018)

Bell


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2018)

End.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Dead


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2018)

Heat.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 24, 2018)

wave


----------



## GaryK (Nov 24, 2018)

Micro


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2018)

Phone.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 24, 2018)

Box


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2018)

Office.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

Temp


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2018)

Celcius.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

Farenheit


----------



## rulefan (Nov 25, 2018)

scale


----------



## Slime (Nov 25, 2018)

Proportion.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 25, 2018)

large


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2018)

Massive


----------



## GaryK (Nov 25, 2018)

Attack


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2018)

Defend


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 25, 2018)

Protect


----------



## Slime (Nov 25, 2018)

Safeguard.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 26, 2018)

Lifeguard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2018)

Drowning


----------



## GaryK (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorrows


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2018)

Regrets.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 27, 2018)

Piaf


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2018)

French.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 27, 2018)

Surrender


----------



## rulefan (Nov 27, 2018)

No


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2018)

Way.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 28, 2018)

out


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2018)

Take.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 28, 2018)

That


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2018)

This.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 29, 2018)

Country


----------



## rulefan (Nov 29, 2018)

File


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2018)

Ipcress


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2018)

Watercress.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 29, 2018)

mustard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2018)

English


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 29, 2018)

Heritage


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2018)

History.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 30, 2018)

ancient


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2018)

Rome.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2018)

Burns


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 30, 2018)

Robert


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2018)

Louis


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2018)

Armstrong


----------



## rulefan (Nov 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Armstrong
		
Click to expand...

Lil


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2018)

Lee.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 1, 2018)

Wiley


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2018)

Wover.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			Wover.
		
Click to expand...

doesn't seem to be in the scrabble dictionary


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2018)

rulefan said:



			doesn't seem to be in the scrabble dictionary
		
Click to expand...

Wiley and Wover are makes of cars, I thought that'd be weally obvious!
Oh, I have an occasional typing impediment.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 2, 2018)

OK  so I'll go with 

weaselly


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2018)

Ron.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2018)

Atkinson


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 2, 2018)

Morley


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2018)

Hospital


----------



## rulefan (Dec 2, 2018)

pass


----------



## User2021 (Dec 2, 2018)

Out


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 3, 2018)

Dismissed


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2018)

Fired.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 3, 2018)

Wenger


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 3, 2018)

Luggage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2018)

Excess


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2018)

Obese.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 5, 2018)

Overweight


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2018)

Humpty.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 6, 2018)

words


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

Bee Gees


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 7, 2018)

Overrated


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

Salah.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 7, 2018)

Egypt


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

Ian.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

Lavender


----------



## GaryK (Dec 8, 2018)

Kayleigh


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2018)

Haywood.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 8, 2018)

Luke


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 8, 2018)

Donald


----------



## rulefan (Dec 9, 2018)

duck


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 9, 2018)

Peking


----------



## rulefan (Dec 9, 2018)

china


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 9, 2018)

Porcelain


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2018)

Ming.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 9, 2018)

Merciless


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2018)

Sadistic.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 10, 2018)

masochistic


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2018)

Whiplash


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 11, 2018)

Accident


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2018)

Report.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 11, 2018)

School


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

College


----------



## rulefan (Dec 11, 2018)

learning


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2018)

Curve.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Ball


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2018)

Bag.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Punch


----------



## GaryK (Dec 12, 2018)

Drunk


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2018)

Supped.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 13, 2018)

snapped


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 13, 2018)

Broken


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

Leg.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 13, 2018)

Peg


----------



## rulefan (Dec 13, 2018)

square


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

Pants.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 14, 2018)

hot


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2018)

Fuzz.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 15, 2018)

Rozzer


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 16, 2018)

Police


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

Car.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 16, 2018)

van


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

Guard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2018)

Duty


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

Officer.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 16, 2018)

Rank


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 16, 2018)

Disgusting


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2018)

Foul.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 17, 2018)

Guinea


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2018)

Pig


----------



## GaryK (Dec 17, 2018)

Bacon _(I'm just glad that posts 801 & 811 don't follow each other!  )_


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2018)

Butty


----------



## Wolf (Dec 17, 2018)

Chip


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2018)

Shoulder...


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Arms.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Hands


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Christian .....................


----------



## rulefan (Dec 18, 2018)

faith


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 18, 2018)

Trust


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Blind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

Beggar


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Vagrant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

Tramp


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Homeless


----------



## rulefan (Dec 18, 2018)

charity


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

Registered


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Disabled.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 19, 2018)

Parking


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2018)

Meter.


----------



## GaryK (Dec 19, 2018)

Yard


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2018)

Stick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2018)

Insect


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Spray


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2018)

Sprinkle.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 20, 2018)

tinkle


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2018)

Winkle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2018)

Rip (van)


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2018)

Torn.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 21, 2018)

Tear


----------



## rulefan (Dec 21, 2018)

crocodile


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2018)

Shoes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

Brogues


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

Oxford.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

Circus


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

Tent.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Canvas


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

Blank.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 22, 2018)

look


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

out


----------



## GaryK (Dec 23, 2018)

black


----------



## Wolf (Dec 23, 2018)

Sabbath


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2018)

Sunday.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 23, 2018)

Roast


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 23, 2018)

Potatoes


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 23, 2018)

Chips


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 23, 2018)

Frozen


----------



## rulefan (Dec 23, 2018)

Wastes


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2018)

Hips.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Grind


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2018)

Plane.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 24, 2018)

pretty


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2018)

Woman


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

Shapely


----------



## rulefan (Dec 24, 2018)

Gina


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2018)

Lollobrigida


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2018)

Actress.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2018)

Christmas...... I know it doesn't associate but CHRISTMAS


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2018)

Greetings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2018)

Festive


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2018)

Season.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Rainy


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2018)

Sunday.


----------



## GaryK (Dec 26, 2018)

Bloody


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 26, 2018)

Mary


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2018)

Hinge.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 26, 2018)

Bracket


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2018)

Parentheses.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Interlude


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

Paused


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2018)

Hesitated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

Uncertain


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmmmm?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Confused


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2018)

.Com


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2018)

.co.uk


----------



## rulefan (Dec 29, 2018)

fcuk


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 29, 2018)

Scent


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)

Aroma.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 29, 2018)

arona


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Dellboy (Dec 29, 2018)

Overrated


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Hyped


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)

Up.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 30, 2018)

Town


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 30, 2018)

Girl...


----------



## rulefan (Dec 30, 2018)

guide


----------



## GaryK (Dec 30, 2018)

dog


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 30, 2018)

House


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 30, 2018)

Mad


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Hatter.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2018)

Tea party


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Boston.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Celtics


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2018)

Basketball


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Hoops.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2018)

Hula


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Beluga.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Whale


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 30, 2018)

Harpoon


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Gun.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Slinger


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 31, 2018)

Mud


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2018)

Ball.


----------



## Homer (Dec 31, 2018)

Ache.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 31, 2018)

Back


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2018)

Stroke.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

Fondle


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2018)

Pet.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 1, 2019)

Geordie


----------



## AMcC (Jan 1, 2019)

Lad


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2019)

Cheryl.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Cole


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2019)

Andrew.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Saint


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2019)

Nick


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2019)

Steal.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 1, 2019)

Swag


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 1, 2019)

Bag...


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 1, 2019)

Plastic


----------



## rulefan (Jan 1, 2019)

pliable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Bendy


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Bus


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Stop


----------



## AMcC (Jan 2, 2019)

Sign


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2019)

Up.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 2, 2019)

vertical


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 2, 2019)

Blinds


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Roller


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 2, 2019)

Coaster


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Drinks


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Alcohol


----------



## rulefan (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Alcohol
		
Click to expand...

inebriated


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Brahms


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

List


----------



## GaryK (Jan 2, 2019)

shopping


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Annoying


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2019)

Irritating.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 3, 2019)

Scratch...


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Golf


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2019)

Balls.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 3, 2019)

Ed


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2019)

Sullivan.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 4, 2019)

O


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Dear


----------



## rulefan (Jan 4, 2019)

heart


----------



## GaryK (Jan 4, 2019)

attack


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)

Minded.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Closed


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)

Thread!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Moderated


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)

Averaged.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 5, 2019)

middle


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2019)

Earth.


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 5, 2019)

Flat


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Bread


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 5, 2019)

Ciabatta


----------



## rulefan (Jan 5, 2019)

foreign


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2019)

Policy.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 5, 2019)

insurance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Renewal


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2019)

Fraud.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 6, 2019)

Squad


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2019)

Flying


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 6, 2019)

Ants


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2019)

Pants.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 6, 2019)

gasps


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 6, 2019)

Breath


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2019)

Air


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2019)

Hole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2019)

Sink


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2019)

Stewart.


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Rod


----------



## rulefan (Jan 7, 2019)

line


----------



## Wolf (Jan 7, 2019)

Straight


----------



## GaryK (Jan 7, 2019)

Bent


----------



## Wolf (Jan 7, 2019)

Grass


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2019)

Pot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

Noodle


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 7, 2019)

Spaghetti


----------



## GaryK (Jan 7, 2019)

Western


----------



## rulefan (Jan 7, 2019)

Best


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2019)

Dressed.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 7, 2019)

Tuxedo


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2019)

Suit


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)

Spades.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2019)

Bucket


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

Chicken


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2019)

Kentucky


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2019)

Derby


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2019)

Clough.


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)

Revie.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2019)

Leeds


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2019)

White


----------



## rulefan (Jan 8, 2019)

out


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 8, 2019)

Exit


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2019)

Fire


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)

Engine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

Steam


----------



## Wolf (Jan 8, 2019)

Railway


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

Model


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)

Page 3.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

Girl


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 9, 2019)

Lady


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

Gaga


----------



## rulefan (Jan 9, 2019)

infatuated


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2019)

Addicted.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

Gambling


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 9, 2019)

Evens


----------



## rulefan (Jan 9, 2019)

steven


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 10, 2019)

Seagal


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2019)

Hilarious.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2019)

Gerrard


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2019)

Slip.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2019)

Slide


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2019)

Water


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2019)

Fight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2019)

Club


----------



## rulefan (Jan 11, 2019)

caveman


----------



## Wolf (Jan 11, 2019)

Captain


----------



## rulefan (Jan 11, 2019)

Tenille


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 11, 2019)

Toni


----------



## DRW (Jan 11, 2019)

Basil


----------



## GaryK (Jan 11, 2019)

Brush


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 11, 2019)

Fox


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2019)

Hound.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 11, 2019)

Country


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

Life


----------



## Wolf (Jan 11, 2019)

Style


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 11, 2019)

Sophisticated


----------



## Wolf (Jan 11, 2019)

Dapper


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 12, 2019)

Gentleman


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2019)

Relish.


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 12, 2019)

Burger


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 12, 2019)

Bun...


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 12, 2019)

Cob


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 12, 2019)

Bap...


----------



## rulefan (Jan 12, 2019)

bread


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2019)

Winner.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 12, 2019)

Medal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

Gong


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2019)

Hammer.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2019)

Sickle


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Blade


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Runner.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Beans


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Baked


----------



## rulefan (Jan 13, 2019)

half


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Time.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Travel


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Log.


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Chocolate


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2019)

Calories


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Food


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2019)

fight


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Club


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Scotty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

Jock


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2019)

Kilt


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Tartan


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 13, 2019)

Army


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Fatigues.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 13, 2019)

Battle


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 14, 2019)

Waterloo.


----------



## DRW (Jan 14, 2019)

abba


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Group


----------



## DRW (Jan 14, 2019)

Hug


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2019)

Bear.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Necessity


----------



## rulefan (Jan 14, 2019)

option


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

Referendum


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Farce


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

Pantomine


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Dame


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Order


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2019)

Garter.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 15, 2019)

Support


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2019)

Network.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 15, 2019)

Server


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Host


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 15, 2019)

Parasite


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Bug


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 16, 2019)

Beetle


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

Lennon


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 16, 2019)

Beatle


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2019)

Juice.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

Celebrity


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 16, 2019)

Gossip


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

Column


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 16, 2019)

Nelson


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2019)

Trevor


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

Immelman


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 16, 2019)

African


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2019)

American.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2019)

native


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 17, 2019)

Apache


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2019)

Shadows


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2019)

Cliff.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Hanger


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 17, 2019)

Coat


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2019)

get


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

My


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2019)

way


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Out


----------



## DRW (Jan 17, 2019)

field


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Grass


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 18, 2019)

Skirt


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2019)

Up.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Down


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 18, 2019)

Depressed :-/


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

manic


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)

Street


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Preacher


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)

Man


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2019)

Hood.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 18, 2019)

Marion


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 19, 2019)

Sherwood


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2019)

Forest.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 19, 2019)

Clough


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2019)

Taylor.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 19, 2019)

Tinker


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 19, 2019)

Soldier


----------



## rulefan (Jan 19, 2019)

spy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

Leeds


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2019)

Dirty.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Harry


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 20, 2019)

Hill


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 20, 2019)

Fort


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2019)

Worth.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Value


----------



## User2021 (Jan 20, 2019)

Cornflakes


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Breakfast


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 20, 2019)

Grapefruit


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bitter


----------



## rulefan (Jan 20, 2019)

mild


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Weather


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Station


----------



## AMcC (Jan 20, 2019)

Wagon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Paint


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Dry


----------



## AMcC (Jan 20, 2019)

Towel


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Sun-lounger


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2019)

Germans.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 20, 2019)

Wembley


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2019)

Arch.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 21, 2019)

triumph


----------



## Wolf (Jan 21, 2019)

Motorbike


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2019)

Scooter.


----------



## DRW (Jan 21, 2019)

vespa


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2019)

Wasp


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Hornet


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 21, 2019)

Ouch


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2019)

Stinger!


----------



## rulefan (Jan 21, 2019)

sting


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Police


----------



## AMcC (Jan 22, 2019)

Van


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 22, 2019)

White


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Satin


----------



## AMcC (Jan 22, 2019)

Knights


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Barron


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Greenback


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Penfold


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Commando


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2019)

Marine.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Sea


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 22, 2019)

Shore


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Geordie


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 22, 2019)

Toon


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Army


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Game


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Player


----------



## rulefan (Jan 22, 2019)

competitor


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2019)

Opponent.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 22, 2019)

Face


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Hannibal


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 22, 2019)

Elephant


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Nelly


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Singer


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2019)

Pearl.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 23, 2019)

Jam...


----------



## GaryK (Jan 23, 2019)

Toast


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Marmite


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Nutella


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2019)

Spread.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 23, 2019)

gunnell


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 23, 2019)

Olympics


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Rings


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Wedding


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Cake


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Sponge


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Bob


----------



## rulefan (Jan 23, 2019)

sleigh


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 24, 2019)

Flannel


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Face


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2019)

Palm.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Beach


----------



## rulefan (Jan 24, 2019)

bum


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 24, 2019)

Hobo


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2019)

Vagrant.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 24, 2019)

tramp


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 24, 2019)

steamer


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Vegetable


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

Patch.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 25, 2019)

eye


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Retina


----------



## Wolf (Jan 25, 2019)

Iris


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Plant


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

Place.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 25, 2019)

mat


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

Gloss.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 25, 2019)

Finish


----------



## rulefan (Jan 26, 2019)

dishwasher


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 26, 2019)

Tablet


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2019)

Stone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

Roses


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2019)

Paper.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 27, 2019)

moon


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

Button


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2019)

Jenson


----------



## rulefan (Jan 27, 2019)

Interceptor


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

Enfield


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 27, 2019)

Royal


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

Charter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2019)

House


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Martin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2019)

Sand


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Bag


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

Age.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 28, 2019)

before


----------



## GaryK (Jan 28, 2019)

prior


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Previous


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

Historical.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 29, 2019)

Past


----------



## rulefan (Jan 29, 2019)

participle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

Grammar


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2019)

School.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

Girls


----------



## rulefan (Jan 29, 2019)

band


----------



## Wolf (Jan 29, 2019)

Aid


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Live


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Gig


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 30, 2019)

Venue


----------



## rulefan (Jan 30, 2019)

stadium


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Arena


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 30, 2019)

Gladiator


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 30, 2019)

Roman


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 30, 2019)

Empire


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Ballroom


----------



## rulefan (Jan 31, 2019)

strictly


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 31, 2019)

Television


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Centre


----------



## rulefan (Jan 31, 2019)

forward


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Charlton


----------



## rulefan (Jan 31, 2019)

athletic


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 31, 2019)

Valley


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 1, 2019)

Dale


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2019)

Winton


----------



## rulefan (Feb 3, 2019)

Royal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Ascot


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 3, 2019)

Queen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Killer


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 4, 2019)

Bee


----------



## GaryK (Feb 4, 2019)

Hive


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Drones


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 5, 2019)

Nuisance


----------



## DRW (Feb 5, 2019)

calls


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Cold


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 5, 2019)

fffreezing !


----------



## Wolf (Feb 5, 2019)

Fridge


----------



## DRW (Feb 5, 2019)

Perry


----------



## Wolf (Feb 5, 2019)

Groves


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

George


----------



## Wolf (Feb 5, 2019)

Best


----------



## rulefan (Feb 5, 2019)

superlative


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2019)

Solskjaer!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Norwegian


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2019)

Fjords.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

Rivers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Joan


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2019)

Arc.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 6, 2019)

Triumph


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

Victory


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 6, 2019)

Battleship


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Galatica


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

Apollo


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2019)

Creed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Race


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

Car


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Mechanic


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

Engineer.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

Royal


----------



## GaryK (Feb 7, 2019)

Flush


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2019)

Busted


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 7, 2019)

Pontoon


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 7, 2019)

Boat


----------



## rulefan (Feb 7, 2019)

house


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 7, 2019)

Man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2019)

Action


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

Stations.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2019)

Terminal


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

Illness.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

ICU


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 8, 2019)

Drip


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2019)

Tray.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 8, 2019)

Waitress


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

Service


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 8, 2019)

Silver


----------



## Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Medal


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 9, 2019)

Podium


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 9, 2019)

Rostrum


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Stage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Fright


----------



## GaryK (Feb 9, 2019)

Night


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Hawk.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Eye


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Black


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 10, 2019)

White


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2019)

Stripes.


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2019)

Doodles.


----------



## DRW (Feb 10, 2019)

kaleidoscope


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Drawings


----------



## DRW (Feb 10, 2019)

planning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Town


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ghost


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Specials


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Police


----------



## GaryK (Feb 10, 2019)

Roxanne


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 10, 2019)

Sting


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Bee


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Line.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Queue


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2019)

Sales


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 11, 2019)

Bargain


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Hunt


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 11, 2019)

Wannacott


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Wonnacott


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 11, 2019)

Suntan


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Lotion.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 11, 2019)

potion


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Magic


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Circle


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Line.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

Electrode


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Pokemon


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2019)

Cards.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 12, 2019)

Bridge


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Tower


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2019)

saucepan


----------



## rulefan (Feb 12, 2019)

pancake


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Toss


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

Heads


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2019)

Funny


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 12, 2019)

Boil


----------



## rulefan (Feb 12, 2019)

stew


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Beef


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

Beard


----------



## rulefan (Feb 12, 2019)

weird


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Freak


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2019)

Show.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2019)

Production


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2019)

Assistant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2019)

Accomplice


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)

Partner.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 14, 2019)

Crime


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2019)

Sleuth


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)

Sloth.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 14, 2019)

slime


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2019)

ooze


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 14, 2019)

Puss


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

Spot


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 15, 2019)

Dog


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2019)

Tired.


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 16, 2019)

Sleepy


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 16, 2019)

Snoring


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)

(My) wife


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)

Agreed!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 17, 2019)

Seconded


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)

Carried.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 17, 2019)

drop


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 17, 2019)

Oops


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

Upside


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)

Down.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 17, 2019)

Bottom


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Rock


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

Planet


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Earth


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Soil


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

Alkaline


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Acidic


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Vinegar


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

Malt


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 18, 2019)

Barley


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2019)

Wine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

Merlot


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Red


----------



## DRW (Feb 18, 2019)

nose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

Pinocchio


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 18, 2019)

Liar


----------



## GaryK (Feb 18, 2019)

Dishonest


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Criminal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2019)

Slippery


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

Slope


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 19, 2019)

Downhill


----------



## rulefan (Feb 19, 2019)

racer


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

Boy


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2019)

Toy.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 19, 2019)

Story


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2019)

Jackanory


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2019)

Corbyn.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

Fascist


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2019)

Moseley


----------



## rulefan (Feb 20, 2019)

Birmingham


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2019)

Six.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 20, 2019)

Dozen


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2019)

Seventy two.


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Virginâ€™s


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 20, 2019)

Airplane


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2019)

Crash


----------



## Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Landing


----------



## GaryK (Feb 21, 2019)

Knots


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2019)

Reefs.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 21, 2019)

funerals


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2019)

weddings


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 21, 2019)

Photograph


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2019)

Album.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2019)

Vinyl


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2019)

Flooring.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 21, 2019)

Carpet


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 22, 2019)

Burn...


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Chinese


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 22, 2019)

Dragon


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Mother-in-law


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2019)

Woman Hitler ............................................... (anagram of M in Law).


----------



## rulefan (Feb 22, 2019)

fascist


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 23, 2019)

Political


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2019)

Agenda.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2019)

Meeting


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 23, 2019)

Conference


----------



## rulefan (Feb 23, 2019)

party


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2019)

Garden


----------



## DRW (Feb 23, 2019)

camellia


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2019)

Parker Bowles!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2019)

Royalty


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2019)

Commission.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 24, 2019)

Officer


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2019)

Down.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 24, 2019)

Eider


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2019)

Quack


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 24, 2019)

Duck


----------



## JamesR (Feb 24, 2019)

Fuzzy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2019)

Vague


----------



## DRW (Feb 25, 2019)

unclear


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 25, 2019)

Opaque


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2019)

Cloudy


----------



## GaryK (Feb 25, 2019)

Lemonade


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 25, 2019)

Fizzy


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2019)

Pop.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 26, 2019)

weasel


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

Rat


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

Faced.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

Two


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 26, 2019)

Pair


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2019)

twins


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

Me!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 26, 2019)

You ?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

Us


----------



## GaryK (Feb 26, 2019)

America


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

Captain


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 26, 2019)

Trump


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2019)

cards


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Calling


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2019)

Out.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 27, 2019)

In


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Deep


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 27, 2019)

Heat


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2019)

Source.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 27, 2019)

Origin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Species


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2019)

Genus.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 27, 2019)

family


----------



## Jordanti9 (Feb 27, 2019)

Fortunes


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 27, 2019)

Millionaire


----------



## JamesR (Feb 28, 2019)

Loaded


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

Gun


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2019)

Naked


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2019)

Truth.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

Trump


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 28, 2019)

Ace


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2019)

Ventura.


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2019)

cruise


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 1, 2019)

Liner


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2019)

Air.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

Donna


----------



## rulefan (Mar 1, 2019)

kebab


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 1, 2019)

Lamb


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 1, 2019)

Ewe


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2019)

Ram.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 2, 2019)

Aries


----------



## rulefan (Mar 2, 2019)

Pisces


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2019)

Fishy


----------



## rulefan (Mar 2, 2019)

Three


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 2, 2019)

Bears


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2019)

Fur.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Ball


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2019)

Bag.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 3, 2019)

Plastic


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Bertrand


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 3, 2019)

Ryan


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Reynolds


----------



## rulefan (Mar 3, 2019)

wheels


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Chassis


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2019)

Monocoque.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

Single


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2019)

Album.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

Platinum


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2019)

Card.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

Shark


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2019)

Greg Norman


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 4, 2019)

Australia


----------



## rulefan (Mar 4, 2019)

barrier


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2019)

Cream


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2019)

Clapton.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

Hackney


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Marshes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

Swamp


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 5, 2019)

Bog


----------



## DRW (Mar 5, 2019)

Parkland


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Links


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2019)

Cuff.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 5, 2019)

Sleeve


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

Balls


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Hairy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

Bikers


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2019)

Donors.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Blood


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 6, 2019)

Transfusion


----------



## DRW (Mar 6, 2019)

lifesaving


----------



## rulefan (Mar 6, 2019)

killong


----------



## DRW (Mar 6, 2019)

misspelt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2019)

Incorrect


----------



## Blakey (Mar 6, 2019)

mistake


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 6, 2019)

*Big*


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2019)

Type.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Writer


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2019)

Author.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Ghost


----------



## Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Film


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Critic


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 7, 2019)

Cynic


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2019)

Realist.


----------



## DRW (Mar 7, 2019)

optimist


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 7, 2019)

Pragmatic


----------



## DRW (Mar 7, 2019)

Unrational


----------



## rulefan (Mar 7, 2019)

Rationed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Restricted


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 7, 2019)

Handcuff


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Kinky


----------



## Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

Fun


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2019)

Fair.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2019)

blonde


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 8, 2019)

Peroxide


----------



## rulefan (Mar 8, 2019)

Hydrogen


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2019)

Dioxide.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 9, 2019)

bleach


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 9, 2019)

Antiseptic


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

Wipes


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 9, 2019)

Wet


----------



## GaryK (Mar 10, 2019)

Dream


----------



## Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

Boat


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 10, 2019)

Vessel


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2019)

Carrier.


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Aircraft


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 10, 2019)

Wings


----------



## rulefan (Mar 10, 2019)

Jet


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Black


----------



## rulefan (Mar 10, 2019)

magic


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

Circle


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2019)

Diameter.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 10, 2019)

Pi


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2019)

Pork.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Loin


----------



## JamesR (Mar 11, 2019)

Cloth


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Cap


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 11, 2019)

Beret


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2019)

French.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Letter


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 11, 2019)

Love x


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Desire


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2019)

Yearning.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 11, 2019)

Infatuated


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2019)

Smitten


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2019)

Fallen.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 12, 2019)

angel


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 12, 2019)

Heaven


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2019)

Hell


----------



## Wolf (Mar 12, 2019)

Pergatory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Brexit


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 13, 2019)

Negotiate


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2019)

Demand.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Hostage


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 13, 2019)

Taker


----------



## Wolf (Mar 13, 2019)

Giver


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 13, 2019)

Taxman


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2019)

Turpin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Betty


----------



## Wolf (Mar 13, 2019)

Boo


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hooray


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 14, 2019)

Polite


----------



## DRW (Mar 14, 2019)

manners


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2019)

Mister.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Miss


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2019)

Anne Thropic.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 15, 2019)

Confused


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

Bewildered


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2019)

Stunned.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 15, 2019)

dizzy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

Concussed


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 15, 2019)

trauma


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Call


----------



## rulefan (Mar 16, 2019)

midwife


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 16, 2019)

Birth


----------



## rulefan (Mar 16, 2019)

beginning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

Commence


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2019)

Meant.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 18, 2019)

Decisive


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2019)

Crucial.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 18, 2019)

crucible


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

Baize


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Green


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 18, 2019)

Grass


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2019)

Home.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2019)

Family


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Robinson


----------



## DRW (Mar 19, 2019)

Wimbledon


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 19, 2019)

Womble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Dons


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2019)

Wears.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 19, 2019)

Tines


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Hollow


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2019)

Sleepy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Storytime


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 19, 2019)

Fiction


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Jackanory


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2019)

Television


----------



## rulefan (Mar 19, 2019)

colour


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2019)

Purple.


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 19, 2019)

Rain


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2019)

November


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Fireworks


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2019)

Gun powder


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 20, 2019)

Boom


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Detonate


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2019)

Bomb


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 20, 2019)

Squad


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2019)

Player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Black knight


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2019)

Deep Purple.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2019)

Hush


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2019)

Quiet.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 21, 2019)

please


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2019)

Manners


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 22, 2019)

Bad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2019)

Company


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Corporation


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2019)

Tax.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Car


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2019)

Park.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Swing


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 23, 2019)

Slide


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2019)

Slither.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

Sidle


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2019)

Saddle.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 24, 2019)

leather


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2019)

Bondage


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2019)

Warehouse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2019)

Carphone


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2019)

Handsfree


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2019)

Hamza.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 25, 2019)

Hook


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2019)

Captain


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2019)

Scarlet.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 25, 2019)

O'Hara


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2019)

Jamie


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2019)

Robbins.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 25, 2019)

Batmans


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2019)

Gotham.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2019)

City


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 25, 2019)

United


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

Defiant


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2019)

Obdurate.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 26, 2019)

Stubborn


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2019)

Mule.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2019)

Drug


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2019)

Addict.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 26, 2019)

Fix


----------



## rulefan (Mar 26, 2019)

screw


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2019)

Ball.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 26, 2019)

Breaker


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 26, 2019)

Ice


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2019)

Pick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

Withers


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 26, 2019)

Wilts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2019)

Blanched


----------



## DRW (Mar 27, 2019)

carrots


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2019)

Dangler.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2019)

Flopper


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2019)

Flipper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2019)

Dolphin


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2019)

Soup.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 27, 2019)

Hang


----------



## rulefan (Mar 27, 2019)

dog


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2019)

Breath.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 28, 2019)

wind


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2019)

belch


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2019)

Burp


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2019)

Fart.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 28, 2019)

Old


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2019)

Antiquated


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 28, 2019)

Refurbish


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2019)

Overhaul.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2019)

Major


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2019)

Infraction.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 29, 2019)

FraggerðŸ¤£


----------



## rulefan (Mar 29, 2019)

Fracker


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2019)

Earthquake!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 29, 2019)

Tsunami


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2019)

Geordies.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 30, 2019)

Magpies


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

Birds.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 30, 2019)

Bees


----------



## Wolf (Mar 30, 2019)

Honey


----------



## rulefan (Mar 30, 2019)

suckle


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

Teet.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 30, 2019)

tweet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2019)

Birdie


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

Condor.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 30, 2019)

Eagle


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

Eyed.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 31, 2019)

Boss


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

Hugo


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2019)

Horton.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

Tommy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

Daltrey


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 31, 2019)

Who


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

Doctor


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 31, 2019)

Pharmacist


----------



## rulefan (Mar 31, 2019)

Prescription


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2019)

Remedy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

Oak


----------



## Wolf (Apr 1, 2019)

Tree


----------



## GaryK (Apr 1, 2019)

House


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

Party


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2019)

Pooper


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2019)

Scooper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

Scraper


----------



## rulefan (Apr 1, 2019)

paint


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2019)

Brush.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 2, 2019)

Basil


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

Thyme


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

Was.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

Not


----------



## rulefan (Apr 2, 2019)

reef


----------



## DRW (Apr 2, 2019)

Coral


----------



## Wolf (Apr 2, 2019)

Fish


----------



## DRW (Apr 2, 2019)

smoked


----------



## Piece (Apr 2, 2019)

smell


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 2, 2019)

Aromatic


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

Whiff.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 2, 2019)

pong


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

Nasal


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

Seepage.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 2, 2019)

Ooze


----------



## Piece (Apr 2, 2019)

River


----------



## Wolf (Apr 2, 2019)

Pheonix


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 3, 2019)

Rising


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Sun


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2019)

Telegraph.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Road


----------



## DRW (Apr 3, 2019)

works


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 3, 2019)

Lazy


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2019)

Teenagers


----------



## Piece (Apr 3, 2019)

attitude


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2019)

Inclination.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Leaning


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2019)

Tower


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Hill


----------



## rulefan (Apr 3, 2019)

Bernard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Cribbins


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2019)

Wombles.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2019)

Dons


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 4, 2019)

Jenga


----------



## Piece (Apr 4, 2019)

Crash


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2019)

Dummy


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2019)

Corbyn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2019)

Timebomb


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2019)

Tick-tock


----------



## rulefan (Apr 4, 2019)

tic-tac-toe


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2019)

Game


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 4, 2019)

Set


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2019)

Match


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2019)

Play.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2019)

Away


----------



## Wolf (Apr 5, 2019)

Home


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2019)

Alone.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 5, 2019)

Sad ðŸ˜©


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2019)

Cafe


----------



## rulefan (Apr 5, 2019)

Rouge


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2019)

Crimson


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2019)

Tide.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 5, 2019)

High


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2019)

Five.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 5, 2019)

pennies


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2019)

Heaven.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 6, 2019)

Above


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2019)

Ground.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2019)

Bait


----------



## rulefan (Apr 6, 2019)

jail


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2019)

Term.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 7, 2019)

school


----------



## rulefan (Apr 7, 2019)

dinners


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2019)

Restaurant.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 7, 2019)

Bistro


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2019)

Baggins.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2019)

Bilbo


----------



## rulefan (Apr 7, 2019)

ring


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2019)

Piece.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

Cake


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2019)

Beef


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2019)

Stew.


----------



## DRW (Apr 8, 2019)

Beef


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2019)

Stroganoff.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 8, 2019)

Strudel


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2019)

Apple.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2019)

Pear


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2019)

Shaped.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 8, 2019)

Heart


----------



## rulefan (Apr 8, 2019)

attack


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 8, 2019)

Defend


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2019)

Army


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

Game


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 9, 2019)

Boy


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 9, 2019)

Girl


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2019)

Gregorys


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

Grogan


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2019)

singer


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 9, 2019)

Soprano


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2019)

Tenor.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2019)

sixpence


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

Tuppence


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2019)

Ha'penny.


----------



## DRW (Apr 10, 2019)

Coin


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 10, 2019)

Mint


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Sauce


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2019)

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeese.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 10, 2019)

SmileðŸ˜


----------



## rulefan (Apr 10, 2019)

camera


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Snapper


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 10, 2019)

Red


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

October


----------



## Wolf (Apr 11, 2019)

Beer


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

Please.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 11, 2019)

Louise


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

Redknapp


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 11, 2019)

Sandbanks


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2019)

Beach


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

Hut.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 11, 2019)

Pizza


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

Dominos


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

Draughts.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 12, 2019)

Board


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Chairman


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2019)

Mao.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Chinatown


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2019)

Magnificent!


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 13, 2019)

Whiskey


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

Jar.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 13, 2019)

jam


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 13, 2019)

Marmalade


----------



## GaryK (Apr 13, 2019)

Toast


----------



## rulefan (Apr 13, 2019)

breakfast


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

(in) America


----------



## rulefan (Apr 13, 2019)

pie


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 14, 2019)

Humble


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Marriott.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Hilton


----------



## rulefan (Apr 14, 2019)

Paris


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Saint


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

Greavsie


----------



## rulefan (Apr 15, 2019)

chat


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2019)

online


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2019)

Shopping.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 15, 2019)

Amazon


----------



## rulefan (Apr 15, 2019)

jungle


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 15, 2019)

Drums


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2019)

Base


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

Camp


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Tent


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2019)

Pegs.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 16, 2019)

legs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

Eleven


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 16, 2019)

Dozen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Dirty


----------



## rulefan (Apr 17, 2019)

Gertie


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2019)

Bertie.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 17, 2019)

Wooster


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2019)

Sauce.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2019)

Dressing


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Gown


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Cape


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 17, 2019)

Batman


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2019)

Vigilante


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2019)

Squad.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Fraud


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Bogus


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2019)

False.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 18, 2019)

teeth


----------



## DRW (Apr 18, 2019)

Canine


----------



## Wolf (Apr 18, 2019)

Dog


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 18, 2019)

Collar


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2019)

Tie.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 19, 2019)

draw


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

String.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 19, 2019)

Quartet


----------



## GaryK (Apr 19, 2019)

Four


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

Some.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2019)

In


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

Put.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 19, 2019)

Down


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2019)

Under


----------



## rulefan (Apr 20, 2019)

growth


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2019)

Hormone


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 20, 2019)

Pituitary


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2019)

Gland.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 20, 2019)

cable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

Vince


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2019)

Vaughan.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

Williams


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2019)

Hank.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 21, 2019)

Handkerchief


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2019)

Rag


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2019)

Bone.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 21, 2019)

Idle


----------



## rulefan (Apr 21, 2019)

Eric


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2019)

Cantona.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

Trawlers


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2019)

Sardines.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2019)

Pilchards


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 22, 2019)

Fishermen


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2019)

Friend.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 22, 2019)

Lozenge


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 22, 2019)

Throat


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2019)

Deep.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 23, 2019)

Purple


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2019)

Haze.


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2019)

freshener


----------



## Wolf (Apr 24, 2019)

Air


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 24, 2019)

Pollution


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2019)

Eco-warrior


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2019)

Lefty.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 24, 2019)

southpaw


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2019)

Jab


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2019)

Inoculation.


----------



## DRW (Apr 25, 2019)

injection


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2019)

MMR.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2019)

Pox


----------



## rulefan (Apr 25, 2019)

small


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 25, 2019)

HUGE


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2019)

*MAHOOSIVE.*


----------



## DRW (Apr 26, 2019)

microscopic


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2019)

ENLARGE


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2019)

Develop


----------



## DRW (Apr 26, 2019)

Expose


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)

Flash!


----------



## rulefan (Apr 26, 2019)

Gordon


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2019)

Gin


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)

Sling.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 26, 2019)

shot


----------



## Wolf (Apr 27, 2019)

Gun


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

Smoke.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 27, 2019)

Lungs


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

Chest.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 27, 2019)

Infection


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 27, 2019)

Antibiotics


----------



## rulefan (Apr 27, 2019)

virus


----------



## Captainron (Apr 27, 2019)

corbyn


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 27, 2019)

Liability


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

Burden.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2019)

Heavy


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 27, 2019)

Heart


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Felt.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 28, 2019)

tip


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 28, 2019)

Dump


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Truck.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 28, 2019)

Wagon


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Wheels.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

Alloy


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2019)

Gator.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 29, 2019)

leggings


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2019)

Stockings.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 29, 2019)

Nylon


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2019)

Brentford.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2019)

Griffin


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2019)

Vauxhall.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 30, 2019)

wyvern


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2019)

Dragon


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2019)

fly


----------



## GaryK (Apr 30, 2019)

zip


----------



## rulefan (May 1, 2019)

stuck


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2019)

adhesive


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2019)

Sticky.


----------



## DRW (May 1, 2019)

Toffee


----------



## Robin Hood (May 1, 2019)

Apple


----------



## Dellboy (May 1, 2019)

Pie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2019)

Crumble


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2019)

Collapse.


----------



## rulefan (May 2, 2019)

faint


----------



## Robin Hood (May 2, 2019)

Unconscious


----------



## DRW (May 2, 2019)

Coma


----------



## rulefan (May 2, 2019)

comma


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2019)

Apostrophe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

Exclamation


----------



## Robin Hood (May 2, 2019)

Semi-colon


----------



## rulefan (May 3, 2019)

intestine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2019)

Endoscopy


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2019)

Flexible cystoscopy.


----------



## rulefan (May 4, 2019)

horror


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

Rocky


----------



## rulefan (May 4, 2019)

road


----------



## GaryK (May 5, 2019)

kill


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Bill.


----------



## Dellboy (May 5, 2019)

Old


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

School.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 5, 2019)

Timetable


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2019)

railway


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Line.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)

Fishing


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Tackle.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 5, 2019)

Contact


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2019)

Sport


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

Hobby.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 6, 2019)

Craft


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2019)

Knife


----------



## GaryK (May 6, 2019)

fork


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

Pitch.


----------



## rulefan (May 6, 2019)

cricket


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

Stumps.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 6, 2019)

Three


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)

Legged.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2019)

Race


----------



## DRW (May 7, 2019)

Marathon


----------



## rulefan (May 7, 2019)

Greece


----------



## DRW (May 7, 2019)

olympics


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2019)

drugs


----------



## DRW (May 7, 2019)

pfizer


----------



## Robin Hood (May 7, 2019)

Pharmaceutical


----------



## rulefan (May 7, 2019)

Boots


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)

Wellies.


----------



## rulefan (May 7, 2019)

Glastonbury


----------



## Robin Hood (May 7, 2019)

Festival


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2019)

Harvest


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2019)

Reap.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 8, 2019)

Sow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2019)

Fallow


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2019)

Field.


----------



## DRW (May 8, 2019)

left


----------



## Robin Hood (May 8, 2019)

Forgotten


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2019)

Password!


----------



## DRW (May 8, 2019)

1234


----------



## rulefan (May 8, 2019)

series


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2019)

link


----------



## rulefan (May 9, 2019)

cuff


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Punch.


----------



## DRW (May 9, 2019)

drunk


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Mortal.


----------



## GaryK (May 9, 2019)

Kombat


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Shorts.


----------



## DRW (May 9, 2019)

trunks


----------



## Wolf (May 9, 2019)

Elephant


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Tusk.


----------



## rulefan (May 9, 2019)

ivory


----------



## Robin Hood (May 9, 2019)

Ebony


----------



## rulefan (May 9, 2019)

wonder


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2019)

McCartney


----------



## Wolf (May 9, 2019)

Stella


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Artois.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2019)

Heineken


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2019)

Urine.


----------



## DRW (May 10, 2019)

bog


----------



## GaryK (May 10, 2019)

roll


----------



## Robin Hood (May 10, 2019)

Forward


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2019)

Centre


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2019)

edge


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2019)

arÃªte


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2019)

French.


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2019)

letter


----------



## Robin Hood (May 10, 2019)

Postman


----------



## rulefan (May 11, 2019)

pat


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2019)

Tern.


----------



## Dellboy (May 11, 2019)

Arctic


----------



## GaryK (May 11, 2019)

Monkeys


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2019)

Apes.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 12, 2019)

Gorilla


----------



## rulefan (May 12, 2019)

tape


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

Recorder.


----------



## rulefan (May 13, 2019)

score


----------



## DRW (May 13, 2019)

Date


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 13, 2019)

Night


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2019)

Moves.


----------



## rulefan (May 13, 2019)

chess


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2019)

Piece.


----------



## rulefan (May 14, 2019)

cod


----------



## Wolf (May 14, 2019)

Piece


----------



## Robin Hood (May 14, 2019)

Jigsaw


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2019)

Puzzle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2019)

Mystery


----------



## DRW (May 14, 2019)

unsolved


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2019)

Case.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 14, 2019)

Holdall


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2019)

Rucksack.


----------



## rulefan (May 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Piece
		
Click to expand...

Reversion. 1 stroke penalty.


----------



## rulefan (May 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Rucksack.
		
Click to expand...

camp


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2019)

David.


----------



## DRW (May 15, 2019)

Goliath


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2019)

Moth


----------



## GaryK (May 15, 2019)

Tiger


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2019)

Mollywood.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2019)

Bromance


----------



## rulefan (May 16, 2019)

Bromide


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2019)

Urges


----------



## Robin Hood (May 16, 2019)

Desire


----------



## Slime (May 16, 2019)

Cousteau!


----------



## rulefan (May 16, 2019)

fish


----------



## Wolf (May 16, 2019)

Chips


----------



## Dellboy (May 16, 2019)

Poker


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2019)

Face


----------



## DRW (May 17, 2019)

coal


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2019)

Shovel.


----------



## rulefan (May 17, 2019)

spade


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2019)

Diamond.


----------



## Dellboy (May 17, 2019)

Double


----------



## rulefan (May 18, 2019)

take


----------



## Robin Hood (May 18, 2019)

That


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2019)

What?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

When?


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2019)

Ever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

Ready


----------



## rulefan (May 18, 2019)

steady


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

Cook


----------



## rulefan (May 19, 2019)

holiday


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2019)

Plans.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

Maps


----------



## rulefan (May 19, 2019)

mercator


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2019)

Flemish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2019)

Lowlands


----------



## DRW (May 20, 2019)

Highlands


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2019)

Wetlands.


----------



## GaryK (May 20, 2019)

Marsh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2019)

Rodney


----------



## rulefan (May 20, 2019)

likely


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2019)

lads


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2019)

Lasses.


----------



## rulefan (May 20, 2019)

glasses


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2019)

Spectacles.


----------



## Wolf (May 21, 2019)

Sight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Blinded


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2019)

Manfred.


----------



## rulefan (May 21, 2019)

man


----------



## GaryK (May 21, 2019)

hole


----------



## DRW (May 21, 2019)

mouse


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2019)

Pad.


----------



## DRW (May 21, 2019)

Helicopter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Throw


----------



## rulefan (May 21, 2019)

up


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2019)

Start.


----------



## rulefan (May 21, 2019)

jump


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2019)

Suit.


----------



## Dellboy (May 22, 2019)

Wedding


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2019)

Shotgun


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2019)

Winchester.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2019)

Cathedral


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2019)

cheese


----------



## rulefan (May 22, 2019)

straws


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2019)

Spoof.


----------



## rulefan (May 22, 2019)

spook


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2019)

ghostbusters


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2019)

Paranormal


----------



## rulefan (May 23, 2019)

parachute


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

Canopy.


----------



## DRW (May 23, 2019)

Marquee


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

Signing.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 24, 2019)

Autograph


----------



## DRW (May 24, 2019)

Hunter


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2019)

Mahan.


----------



## rulefan (May 24, 2019)

iran


----------



## DRW (May 24, 2019)

hostages


----------



## rulefan (May 24, 2019)

fortune


----------



## Wolf (May 24, 2019)

Money


----------



## Robin Hood (May 24, 2019)

Skint


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2019)

Broke.


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Broke.
		
Click to expand...

fixed


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2019)

Repaired.


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2019)

prepared


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Ready


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2019)

Made.


----------



## GaryK (May 25, 2019)

Constructed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Assembled


----------



## Robin Hood (May 25, 2019)

Erected


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2019)

demolished


----------



## Robin Hood (May 26, 2019)

Reclamation


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2019)

Claim.


----------



## rulefan (May 26, 2019)

insurance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

Protection


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2019)

Broker.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

Pawn


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2019)

Rook.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 27, 2019)

Crow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

Upstart


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2019)

Insurgent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

Revolutionary


----------



## rulefan (May 27, 2019)

French


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

Hen


----------



## rulefan (May 28, 2019)

party


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2019)

Brexit.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 28, 2019)

Amusement


----------



## Dellboy (May 29, 2019)

Abbott


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2019)

Russ


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2019)

Tea.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 29, 2019)

Cream


----------



## DRW (May 29, 2019)

Guinness


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2019)

Arthur.


----------



## rulefan (May 29, 2019)

Lowe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2019)

John


----------



## rulefan (May 29, 2019)

180


----------



## Wolf (May 30, 2019)

Degrees


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2019)

Three


----------



## DRW (May 30, 2019)

Vodafone


----------



## Wolf (May 30, 2019)

Communications


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Breakdown.


----------



## DRW (May 30, 2019)

mental


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Institution.


----------



## rulefan (May 30, 2019)

royal


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Dornoch.


----------



## rulefan (May 30, 2019)

Cathedral


----------



## Robin Hood (May 30, 2019)

Durham


----------



## rulefan (May 30, 2019)

Bishops


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2019)

Stortford


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 1, 2019)

Hertfordshire


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2019)

Library.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2019)

Public


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 1, 2019)

Toilet


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2019)

Seat.


----------



## DRW (Jun 3, 2019)

ibiza


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Rave


----------



## DRW (Jun 3, 2019)

drugs


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2019)

Gear.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 3, 2019)

Top


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Bombing


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2019)

Shelling.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2019)

Out


----------



## Wolf (Jun 4, 2019)

Down


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 4, 2019)

Depressed


----------



## DRW (Jun 4, 2019)

inflate


----------



## Wolf (Jun 4, 2019)

Balloon


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2019)

Knot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2019)

Scouting


----------



## Wolf (Jun 4, 2019)

Guides


----------



## DRW (Jun 5, 2019)

cutting


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2019)

Compound.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2019)

Fracture


----------



## DRW (Jun 5, 2019)

micro


----------



## Wolf (Jun 5, 2019)

Management


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 5, 2019)

Leadership


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2019)

Captaincy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2019)

Figurehead


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Chief.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 7, 2019)

Apache


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2019)

Chinook.








Oooh, it's carrying a Wolf!


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 7, 2019)

Chopper


----------



## rulefan (Jun 7, 2019)

axe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2019)

Guitar


----------



## GaryK (Jun 7, 2019)

Air


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 8, 2019)

Head


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 8, 2019)

Teacher


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2019)

Pupil.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 8, 2019)

eye


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2019)

Test


----------



## rulefan (Jun 9, 2019)

match


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 9, 2019)

Lighter


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 9, 2019)

Colour


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

Chart.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 9, 2019)

Colourblind


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Indistinguishable


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

Blurry.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 9, 2019)

Shortsighted


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

Amblyopic.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 10, 2019)

lazybones


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2019)

Idleness.


----------



## DRW (Jun 10, 2019)

inaction


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

Sedantry


----------



## Wolf (Jun 10, 2019)

Sitting


----------



## DRW (Jun 10, 2019)

crosslegged


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2019)

Lotus.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 10, 2019)

Performance


----------



## rulefan (Jun 10, 2019)

viagra


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2019)

Cialis.


----------



## DRW (Jun 11, 2019)

Prescription


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

Feelgood


----------



## rulefan (Jun 11, 2019)

Dr


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2019)

Nurse.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 11, 2019)

Pharmacist


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2019)

Chemist.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 11, 2019)

Nobel


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 11, 2019)

Peace


----------



## rulefan (Jun 11, 2019)

prize


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

Pulitzer


----------



## DRW (Jun 12, 2019)

literature


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 12, 2019)

Autobiography


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Ghosted


----------



## DRW (Jun 12, 2019)

breakup


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jun 12, 2019)

parents


----------



## Wolf (Jun 12, 2019)

Biological


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2019)

Warfare.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 12, 2019)

Army


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2019)

Vehicle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Utility


----------



## Wolf (Jun 12, 2019)

Bill


----------



## GaryK (Jun 12, 2019)

Invoice


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 12, 2019)

Late


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2019)

Tardy


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2019)

Unkempt.


----------



## DRW (Jun 13, 2019)

hair


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Cut


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 13, 2019)

Wig


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Syrup


----------



## DRW (Jun 13, 2019)

Treacle


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 13, 2019)

Tart


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Jam


----------



## GaryK (Jun 13, 2019)

Pearl


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2019)

Harbour


----------



## rulefan (Jun 13, 2019)

anchorage


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2019)

Alaska.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2019)

Baked


----------



## DRW (Jun 14, 2019)

Beans


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2019)

Meanz ........................................


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2019)

farts


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 14, 2019)

Old


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2019)

Love.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 15, 2019)

Harmony


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2019)

Angel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2019)

Islington


----------



## rulefan (Jun 15, 2019)

monopoly


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

Board.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 16, 2019)

Chairperson


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

Chairman.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 16, 2019)

upholsterer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

Settee


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 16, 2019)

Sofa


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

Recliner


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

Sunbed.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 16, 2019)

TanTastic


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

Melanoma.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2019)

Oncologist


----------



## DRW (Jun 17, 2019)

cancer


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 17, 2019)

Horoscope


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Stars


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2019)

Celebrities.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

Z-List


----------



## GaryK (Jun 18, 2019)

Talentless


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

Jordan


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 18, 2019)

Iraq


----------



## DRW (Jun 18, 2019)

Kuwait


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

Qatar.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 18, 2019)

guitar


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

Knopfler


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

Rory.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 19, 2019)

Underwood


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

Queenwood


----------



## rulefan (Jun 19, 2019)

exclusive


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 19, 2019)

Unique


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Different


----------



## GaryK (Jun 19, 2019)

Strokes


----------



## rulefan (Jun 19, 2019)

penalty


----------



## DRW (Jun 19, 2019)

Points


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Licence


----------



## DRW (Jun 19, 2019)

Software


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Hardware


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 19, 2019)

Store


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2019)

Front.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Back


----------



## rulefan (Jun 19, 2019)

lash


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2019)

Whip.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Lash


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2019)

Drunken


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2019)

Youth.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 20, 2019)

Musical


----------



## rulefan (Jun 20, 2019)

tuneless


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 20, 2019)

Whistling


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2019)

Straits.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2019)

Dover


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2019)

Eileen.


----------



## DRW (Jun 21, 2019)

female


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2019)

Gender.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 21, 2019)

Neutral


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2019)

Third.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Degree


----------



## rulefan (Jun 22, 2019)

graduate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Seduced


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 22, 2019)

Lover


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Easy


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2019)

Lay.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 23, 2019)

egg


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Fried.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 23, 2019)

Boiled


----------



## GaryK (Jun 23, 2019)

Kettle


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Pot.


----------



## DRW (Jun 23, 2019)

snooker


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Loopy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)

Loo


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Toilet.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 23, 2019)

seat


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Alhambra.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 24, 2019)

Granada


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

Andalusia


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

Andalucia.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

Repeats!


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 24, 2019)

Repeated


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

Dave.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

Trigger


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 24, 2019)

Pistol


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

Whipped


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

Lashed.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

Drunk


----------



## rulefan (Jun 24, 2019)

Ate


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

Nine.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

Number


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

Lucky


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

Dip.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 24, 2019)

Concave


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2019)

Lens.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2019)

Cap


----------



## rulefan (Jun 25, 2019)

peaked


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Early


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 25, 2019)

Dawn


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2019)

French.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Kiss


----------



## rulefan (Jun 25, 2019)

air


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Force


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2019)

Majeure.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 26, 2019)

superior


----------



## Wolf (Jun 26, 2019)

Boss


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2019)

Hugo


----------



## Wolf (Jun 26, 2019)

Weaving


----------



## rulefan (Jun 26, 2019)

Knitting


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

Pattern.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 27, 2019)

Camouflage


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

Paint.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 27, 2019)

wallpaper


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 27, 2019)

Paste


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

Tooth.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 27, 2019)

fairy


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)

Liquid.


----------



## DRW (Jun 28, 2019)

Metal


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)

Heavy.


----------



## DRW (Jun 28, 2019)

conversation


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)

Piece.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2019)

Jigsaw


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)

Puzzle.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 29, 2019)

conundrum


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2019)

Teaser.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 29, 2019)

tweezer


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2019)

Twizzler.


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2019)

Red


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2019)

Adair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fire


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2019)

Station.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 30, 2019)

Train


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 30, 2019)

Steam


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2019)

Vapour.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 30, 2019)

water


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2019)

table


----------



## rulefan (Jun 30, 2019)

top


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2019)

Trumps


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2019)

Spades.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 1, 2019)

forks


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2019)

Junctions.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 1, 2019)

Crossroads


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2019)

Emmerdale!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2019)

Eastenders


----------



## rulefan (Jul 2, 2019)

soap


----------



## DRW (Jul 2, 2019)

shower


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2019)

Curtain.


----------



## DRW (Jul 2, 2019)

weights


----------



## rulefan (Jul 2, 2019)

measures


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2019)

Lengths.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2019)

Swimming


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2019)

Drowning


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 3, 2019)

glug


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Drink


----------



## DRW (Jul 3, 2019)

elderflower


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2019)

Wine.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 3, 2019)

roses


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Thorn


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2019)

Prick


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

When


----------



## DRW (Jul 4, 2019)

showaddywaddy


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Footsteps


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

Paces.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Ten


----------



## rulefan (Jul 4, 2019)

bottles


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Green


----------



## DRW (Jul 4, 2019)

door


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

Knob.


----------



## DRW (Jul 5, 2019)

handle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2019)

CB


----------



## DRW (Jul 5, 2019)

convoy


----------



## rulefan (Jul 5, 2019)

atlantic


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2019)

Ocean.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 5, 2019)

eleven


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 5, 2019)

legs


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2019)

Thighs.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

Quads


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

Twins.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 6, 2019)

peaks


----------



## GaryK (Jul 6, 2019)

Troughs


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

Snouts.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

Pigs


----------



## rulefan (Jul 7, 2019)

flying


----------



## Wolf (Jul 7, 2019)

Air Force


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2019)

One.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2019)

Show


----------



## rulefan (Jul 7, 2019)

jumping


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2019)

Jive.


----------



## DRW (Jul 8, 2019)

talking


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2019)

Trash


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Can


----------



## rulefan (Jul 8, 2019)

can't


----------



## DRW (Jul 9, 2019)

wont


----------



## rulefan (Jul 9, 2019)

will


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Testament


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2019)

Old


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2019)

Love.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Hate


----------



## rulefan (Jul 9, 2019)

crime


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 9, 2019)

Thriller


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)

Novel


----------



## DRW (Jul 10, 2019)

idea


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2019)

Patented


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)

Invention


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2019)

Original.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 10, 2019)

Werther's


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 10, 2019)

Toffee


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Sticky


----------



## DRW (Jul 11, 2019)

sap


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Finance


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2019)

Broker.


----------



## DRW (Jul 11, 2019)

comission


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Charges


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2019)

Electrical.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Current


----------



## rulefan (Jul 12, 2019)

tide


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Table.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Dressing


----------



## DRW (Jul 12, 2019)

up


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 12, 2019)

Front


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

of


----------



## DRW (Jul 12, 2019)

course


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Training


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Schedule.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 12, 2019)

Timetable


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

School


----------



## DRW (Jul 12, 2019)

Blackboard


----------



## rulefan (Jul 12, 2019)

duster


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Dacia.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2019)

Romanian


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Deadlift


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2019)

Snatch!


----------



## rulefan (Jul 13, 2019)

jerk


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Spasm.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 14, 2019)

Tourettes


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Syndrome.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

Condition


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Shampoo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

Baldy


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2019)

Affirmative


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

Agreed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2019)

Concur


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 15, 2019)

Concurrent


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

Sentence.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 15, 2019)

paragraph


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

Stanza.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 16, 2019)

poet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2019)

Sentimental


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2019)

Mental.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 16, 2019)

Physical


----------



## rulefan (Jul 16, 2019)

tiring


----------



## Wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Exercise


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 16, 2019)

Book


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2019)

Worm.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Earth


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2019)

Mother


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2019)

Lode.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 17, 2019)

load


----------



## DRW (Jul 17, 2019)

weight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2019)

Bearing


----------



## DRW (Jul 17, 2019)

Thrust


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2019)

Bearing.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 17, 2019)

ball


----------



## Wolf (Jul 17, 2019)

Bag


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2019)

Gauge.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 18, 2019)

wire


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2019)

Cutters.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 18, 2019)

Scissors


----------



## rulefan (Jul 18, 2019)

paper


----------



## DRW (Jul 18, 2019)

airplanes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Scorecards


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2019)

Pencils.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Lead


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 18, 2019)

Dog


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Cat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Whiskers


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

Chappie.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 19, 2019)

Pal


----------



## GaryK (Jul 19, 2019)

Pay


----------



## DRW (Jul 19, 2019)

wages


----------



## rulefan (Jul 19, 2019)

sin


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

Bad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Manners


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Demeanour


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2019)

Behaviour.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 20, 2019)

attitude


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 20, 2019)

Confidence


----------



## rulefan (Jul 20, 2019)

fear


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2019)

Full.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

Stop


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2019)

Short.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

Shrift


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2019)

Confess


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Sins


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 21, 2019)

Immoral


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2019)

Earnings.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 21, 2019)

dole


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Queue


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 21, 2019)

Cue


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Chalk


----------



## rulefan (Jul 21, 2019)

cheese


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2019)

Cauliflower.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 22, 2019)

ear


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2019)

Worm.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 22, 2019)

cast


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2019)

Spey.


----------



## DRW (Jul 23, 2019)

River


----------



## rulefan (Jul 23, 2019)

Mersey


----------



## DRW (Jul 23, 2019)

island


----------



## Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Treasure


----------



## rulefan (Jul 23, 2019)

trove


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2019)

Haul.


----------



## DRW (Jul 24, 2019)

Pull


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Push


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2019)

Over.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Board


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2019)

Competition.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 24, 2019)

match


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2019)

Ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

Alan


----------



## rulefan (Jul 25, 2019)

shearer


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 26, 2019)

hero

(Toon Army âš½ï¸ðŸ˜€)


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2019)

Stamper.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 26, 2019)

villain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Pantomine


----------



## rulefan (Jul 26, 2019)

dame


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Edna


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 26, 2019)

Entertainer


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

Singer


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2019)

Songwriter.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 27, 2019)

Berlin


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 27, 2019)

Wall


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2019)

Street.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 28, 2019)

Car


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Plane


----------



## rulefan (Jul 28, 2019)

spokeshave


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2019)

Carpentry.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 28, 2019)

Joinery


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2019)

Woodwork.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

Crossbar


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Challenge


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2019)

Anneka.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2019)

Posterior


----------



## rulefan (Jul 29, 2019)

frontage


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2019)

Double.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 29, 2019)

scotch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2019)

Broth


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2019)

bones


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2019)

Uhura.


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2019)

earpiece


----------



## rulefan (Jul 30, 2019)

codpiece


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2019)

Cameo


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2019)

Appearance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2019)

Guest


----------



## rulefan (Jul 30, 2019)

host


----------



## DRW (Jul 31, 2019)

parasite


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2019)

Tapeworm.


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2019)

Tapeworm.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 31, 2019)

Intestines


----------



## rulefan (Jul 31, 2019)

gut


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Endoscopy


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2019)

Nurse.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 1, 2019)

Nightingale


----------



## rulefan (Aug 1, 2019)

songbird


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Chorus


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2019)

Dawn


----------



## Wolf (Aug 1, 2019)

Breaking


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2019)

Bad.


----------



## DRW (Aug 2, 2019)

album


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2019)

Gatefold


----------



## GaryK (Aug 2, 2019)

centrefold


----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2019)

Song.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 2, 2019)

thrush


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 3, 2019)

Infection


----------



## rulefan (Aug 3, 2019)

viral


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

Global


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2019)

Intergalactic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

Wormhole


----------



## rulefan (Aug 4, 2019)

cast


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

Troupe


----------



## rulefan (Aug 5, 2019)

actors


----------



## DRW (Aug 5, 2019)

Theatre


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

Playhouse


----------



## DRW (Aug 5, 2019)

Dolls


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

Pussycat


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2019)

Cheetah.


----------



## DRW (Aug 5, 2019)

Spots


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

Zits


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 5, 2019)

Acne


----------



## DRW (Aug 6, 2019)

Mole


----------



## rulefan (Aug 6, 2019)

wrench


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 7, 2019)

Spanner


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

Idiot (colloquialism)


----------



## DRW (Aug 7, 2019)

Nerd


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2019)

Boffin.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 7, 2019)

scientist


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 7, 2019)

Mad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

Madness


----------



## DRW (Aug 8, 2019)

Specials


----------



## Slime (Aug 8, 2019)

Pie.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 8, 2019)

Chart


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2019)

Hills


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2019)

Alive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2019)

Barely


----------



## DRW (Aug 9, 2019)

famous


----------



## rulefan (Aug 9, 2019)

notorious


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2019)

Infamous.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 9, 2019)

Stranger


----------



## rulefan (Aug 10, 2019)

familiar


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2019)

Common.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 10, 2019)

sense


----------



## GaryK (Aug 10, 2019)

non


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2019)

Commital


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

funeral


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2019)

Director


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

emoluments


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2019)

Considerations.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2019)

remuneration


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2019)

Financial


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2019)

Times


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2019)

Radio


----------



## DRW (Aug 13, 2019)

Pirate


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2019)

Caroline.


----------



## DRW (Aug 14, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2019)

Surrender.


----------



## DRW (Aug 14, 2019)

Defeated


----------



## rulefan (Aug 14, 2019)

victory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2019)

HMS


----------



## rulefan (Aug 15, 2019)

Navy


----------



## Slime (Aug 15, 2019)

Blue.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2019)

Moon


----------



## rulefan (Aug 15, 2019)

shine


----------



## Slime (Aug 15, 2019)

Shinola.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

Sharona


----------



## DRW (Aug 16, 2019)

Bologna


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 16, 2019)

Italian


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2019)

Stallion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

Porno


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 17, 2019)

Disgusting


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2019)

Subjective.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)

Tense


----------



## GaryK (Aug 17, 2019)

Past


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2019)

Participle.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 18, 2019)

Sharing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2019)

Caring


----------



## DRW (Aug 20, 2019)

help


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2019)

Line


----------



## rulefan (Aug 20, 2019)

out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

Referred


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 21, 2019)

Opinion


----------



## DRW (Aug 21, 2019)

second


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2019)

Chance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

Chancer


----------



## rulefan (Aug 21, 2019)

opportunist


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2019)

Scally.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Wag


----------



## rulefan (Aug 22, 2019)

tail


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Cat-o-nine


----------



## rulefan (Aug 23, 2019)

lives


----------



## DRW (Aug 23, 2019)

daily


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 23, 2019)

Mirror


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2019)

Reflection.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2019)

Ponder


----------



## rulefan (Aug 23, 2019)

cogitate


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2019)

Ruminate.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Aug 24, 2019)

Meditate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2019)

Zen


----------



## rulefan (Aug 24, 2019)

broadband


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Provider.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

Service


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Station.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 26, 2019)

train


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

Spotting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

Bird


----------



## rulefan (Aug 26, 2019)

Fortune


----------



## DRW (Aug 27, 2019)

Cookie


----------



## rulefan (Aug 27, 2019)

Cleo


----------



## JamesR (Aug 27, 2019)

Caesar


----------



## DRW (Aug 27, 2019)

Koba


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2019)

Indonesia.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2019)

Komodo


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2019)

Dragon.


----------



## DRW (Aug 28, 2019)

Welsh


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheep.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 28, 2019)

shearer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2019)

Toon


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 28, 2019)

Magpies


----------



## rulefan (Aug 29, 2019)

Thieves


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2019)

Rossini


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2019)

Aermacchi.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 30, 2019)

Bikers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2019)

Hairy


----------



## rulefan (Sep 1, 2019)

monster


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 1, 2019)

Munch


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2019)

Bunch.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 1, 2019)

Fives


----------



## rulefan (Sep 1, 2019)

threes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2019)

Triple


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 2, 2019)

Bogey


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2019)

Colonel


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2019)

mustard


----------



## rulefan (Sep 2, 2019)

pepper


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 2, 2019)

Spray


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2019)

paint


----------



## rulefan (Sep 2, 2019)

war


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2019)

Monger.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 2, 2019)

Dealer


----------



## rulefan (Sep 2, 2019)

croupier


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2019)

Gambler


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gambler
		
Click to expand...

Maverick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2019)

Goose


----------



## DRW (Sep 3, 2019)

Egg


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 3, 2019)

Nog


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2019)

Inn.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 3, 2019)

Jamaica


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2019)

Rum


----------



## DRW (Sep 4, 2019)

baba


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2019)

Black sheep.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2019)

Brewery


----------



## rulefan (Sep 4, 2019)

Burton


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 4, 2019)

Albion


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2019)

Market


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2019)

Rasen.


----------



## DRW (Sep 5, 2019)

Town


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2019)

Hall.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 5, 2019)

Stuart


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Broad


----------



## rulefan (Sep 6, 2019)

way


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 6, 2019)

Lay


----------



## rulefan (Sep 6, 2019)

up


----------



## DRW (Sep 6, 2019)

balloon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Lead


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 6, 2019)

Pipe


----------



## rulefan (Sep 6, 2019)

tobacco


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Road


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 6, 2019)

Works


----------



## rulefan (Sep 7, 2019)

fire


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

Escape


----------



## rulefan (Sep 7, 2019)

route


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

March


----------



## rulefan (Sep 7, 2019)

Ides


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2019)

Winds.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 8, 2019)

blow


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2019)

Job.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 8, 2019)

story


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

Toy


----------



## GaryK (Sep 8, 2019)

poodle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

Parlour


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2019)

Games.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 9, 2019)

board


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2019)

director


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 9, 2019)

General


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

Custer


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 9, 2019)

Yankee


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2019)

stadium


----------



## rulefan (Sep 9, 2019)

arena


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2019)

Wembley.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 9, 2019)

Towers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

Ivory


----------



## DRW (Sep 10, 2019)

Creme


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2019)

CafÃ©.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 10, 2019)

Greasy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2019)

Pole


----------



## rulefan (Sep 10, 2019)

dancer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2019)

Tap


----------



## DRW (Sep 11, 2019)

die


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2019)

Hard.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 11, 2019)

luck


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 11, 2019)

Horseshoe


----------



## rulefan (Sep 12, 2019)

Snowdon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2019)

Mount


----------



## rulefan (Sep 12, 2019)

Blanc


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2019)

Matahorn.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 13, 2019)

Peak


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2019)

District.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 14, 2019)

Line


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2019)

Manager.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2019)

Football


----------



## rulefan (Sep 14, 2019)

handball


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 14, 2019)

Penalty


----------



## rulefan (Sep 15, 2019)

area


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2019)

51.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

Restricted


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2019)

View.


----------



## DRW (Sep 16, 2019)

point


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 16, 2019)

Break


----------



## rulefan (Sep 16, 2019)

KitKat


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2019)

Finger.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

Fish


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2019)

Coventry.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 16, 2019)

Bombing


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 16, 2019)

Explosives


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

Bang


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2019)

Tidy.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 17, 2019)

Up


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2019)

pixar


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2019)

Disney.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 17, 2019)

Cartoon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

Animation


----------



## rulefan (Sep 18, 2019)

movement


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2019)

eye


----------



## DRW (Sep 18, 2019)

cats


----------



## rulefan (Sep 18, 2019)

dogs


----------



## DRW (Sep 18, 2019)

breakfast


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 18, 2019)

English


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2019)

Language.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 18, 2019)

foreign


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2019)

Currency


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2019)

Exchange.


----------



## DRW (Sep 19, 2019)

Student


----------



## rulefan (Sep 19, 2019)

teacher


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2019)

Training.


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 19, 2019)

Aid


----------



## DRW (Sep 20, 2019)

Band


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 20, 2019)

Gastric


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2019)

Flu


----------



## rulefan (Sep 20, 2019)

epidemic


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2019)

Contagious.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 21, 2019)

Diseases


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2019)

Ebola.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

Plague


----------



## rulefan (Sep 21, 2019)

rats


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2019)

Rolands.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 22, 2019)

Highlands


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2019)

Lowlands.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

Badlands


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2019)

Ghettos.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 24, 2019)

Disparity


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2019)

Difference.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 24, 2019)

Similarity


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

Coincidence


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

Fate.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 25, 2019)

Fortune


----------



## GaryK (Sep 25, 2019)

Teller


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

Bank.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 25, 2019)

Robber


----------



## rulefan (Sep 25, 2019)

baron


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

Red.


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Wine


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

Knot.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 25, 2019)

Ruby


----------



## rulefan (Sep 26, 2019)

Wax


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 26, 2019)

Crayon


----------



## rulefan (Sep 27, 2019)

chalk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2019)

Line


----------



## rulefan (Sep 28, 2019)

hook


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 28, 2019)

Pan


----------



## DRW (Sep 30, 2019)

people


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2019)

Tomorrow


----------



## DRW (Sep 30, 2019)

Yesterday


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 30, 2019)

Sunday


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 30, 2019)

Greggs


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 30, 2019)

Pasty


----------



## rulefan (Sep 30, 2019)

complexion


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 30, 2019)

Ruddy


----------



## DRW (Oct 1, 2019)

Blush


----------



## rulefan (Oct 1, 2019)

wine


----------



## DRW (Oct 2, 2019)

gums


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 2, 2019)

Dentures


----------



## rulefan (Oct 2, 2019)

gnashers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2019)

Chompers


----------



## rulefan (Oct 3, 2019)

Champers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2019)

Bollinger


----------



## DRW (Oct 4, 2019)

sparkling


----------



## rulefan (Oct 5, 2019)

diamonds


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2019)

Forever


----------



## rulefan (Oct 6, 2019)

Young


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2019)

Paul


----------



## rulefan (Oct 7, 2019)

simon


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 7, 2019)

Says


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2019)

Describes


----------



## rulefan (Oct 8, 2019)

adjective


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2019)

Noun


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2019)

Pro.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 9, 2019)

prozzie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2019)

Brass


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2019)

Farthing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2019)

Tanner


----------



## rulefan (Oct 10, 2019)

hide


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2019)

Seek.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 10, 2019)

find


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2019)

Treasure


----------



## DRW (Oct 11, 2019)

chest


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)

Expander.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 11, 2019)

Inflate


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)

Expand.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 12, 2019)

elastic


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2019)

Energy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2019)

Renewable


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2019)

Tidal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2019)

Surge


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2019)

Forward.


----------



## DRW (Oct 14, 2019)

press


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2019)

Scandal


----------



## DRW (Oct 14, 2019)

Watergate


----------



## rulefan (Oct 14, 2019)

waterfall


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2019)

John.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 15, 2019)

Sessions


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2019)

Portions.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 15, 2019)

Segment


----------



## rulefan (Oct 15, 2019)

piece


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2019)

Eight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2019)

After


----------



## DRW (Oct 16, 2019)

life


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2019)

Support.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 16, 2019)

hold


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2019)

Sedation


----------



## rulefan (Oct 17, 2019)

Drug


----------



## DRW (Oct 18, 2019)

baron


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 18, 2019)

Lord


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2019)

Sutch


----------



## rulefan (Oct 18, 2019)

such


----------



## DRW (Oct 18, 2019)

fun


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 18, 2019)

Fair


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2019)

Point.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 18, 2019)

finger


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2019)

Nail.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2019)

Jimmy


----------



## rulefan (Oct 19, 2019)

Krankie


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2019)

Sturgeon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

Acipenseridae


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2019)

Smart ass.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2019)

Google (lol )


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2019)

Spying.


----------



## DRW (Oct 21, 2019)

voyeur


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2019)

Wenger.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2019)

Fergie


----------



## rulefan (Oct 21, 2019)

Duchess


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2019)

Woburn


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2019)

Abbey.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 22, 2019)

Road


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2019)

closure


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2019)

Delays


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2019)

................................ again!


----------



## rulefan (Oct 22, 2019)

loss


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 22, 2019)

Hair


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2019)

Me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2019)

Myself


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2019)

I.


----------



## DRW (Oct 23, 2019)

mouth


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 23, 2019)

Tyne


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2019)

Thames


----------



## rulefan (Oct 23, 2019)

valley


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 23, 2019)

Chad


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2019)

Salmon.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 23, 2019)

trout


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2019)

Pout


----------



## DRW (Oct 24, 2019)

lip


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2019)

Sync.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 24, 2019)

swim


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2019)

Paddle


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2019)

Oar.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 25, 2019)

Canoe


----------



## DRW (Oct 25, 2019)

Kayak


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2019)

Eskimo.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 25, 2019)

ice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2019)

age


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 25, 2019)

Old


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2019)

Love.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 26, 2019)

island


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2019)

Mentality.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

Pyschiatric


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2019)

Ward.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2019)

Nurses


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2019)

Uniform.


----------



## DRW (Oct 28, 2019)

Stewardess


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2019)

Hostess.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 28, 2019)

Trolley


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2019)

Dolly.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 28, 2019)

Parton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2019)

Bosom


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2019)

Cleavage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Plump


----------



## rulefan (Oct 29, 2019)

pillow


----------



## DRW (Oct 29, 2019)

Ravioli


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2019)

Disgusting!


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 29, 2019)

Yuk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Gnocchi


----------



## DRW (Oct 29, 2019)

dumpling


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 29, 2019)

Suet


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2019)

Atora.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 29, 2019)

Aorta


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Ventricular


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 29, 2019)

Spanner


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 30, 2019)

Wrench


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2019)

Monkey


----------



## DRW (Oct 30, 2019)

bananas


----------



## rulefan (Oct 30, 2019)

straight


----------



## DRW (Oct 30, 2019)

curly


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2019)

Wurly.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 30, 2019)

Swirly


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2019)

whirly


----------



## rulefan (Oct 30, 2019)

twirl


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2019)

Majorette


----------



## rulefan (Oct 30, 2019)

march


----------



## Captainron (Oct 30, 2019)

Cambridgeshire


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2019)

Fens


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2019)

Sing.


----------



## DRW (Oct 31, 2019)

Karaoke


----------



## rulefan (Oct 31, 2019)

tuneless


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 31, 2019)

Rap ðŸ˜–


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2019)

Port.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 31, 2019)

Starboard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2019)

Westward


----------



## rulefan (Nov 1, 2019)

Ho


----------



## DRW (Nov 1, 2019)

Trowel


----------



## rulefan (Nov 1, 2019)

Services


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 1, 2019)

Social


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2019)

Media.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 2, 2019)

frenzy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

Feeding


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 2, 2019)

Fasting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

Ramadan


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 2, 2019)

Adingdong


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

Merrily on high.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

Carols


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 2, 2019)

Spanner


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 2, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Spanner
		
Click to expand...

Socket


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 3, 2019)

Eye


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

Balls.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 3, 2019)

moth


----------



## andycap (Nov 3, 2019)

tiger


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

Feet.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 3, 2019)

Inches


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

Fathoms.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)

Leagues


----------



## DRW (Nov 3, 2019)

divisions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)

Conferences


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

Debates.


----------



## andycap (Nov 3, 2019)

mass


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)

Quarter


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

Master.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 4, 2019)

hounds


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 4, 2019)

Baskerville


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2019)

Bush.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

Tucker


----------



## rulefan (Nov 4, 2019)

Tommy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

Who


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2019)

Mmmmmm.


----------



## DRW (Nov 5, 2019)

Bacon


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2019)

Sandwich.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 5, 2019)

Earl


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2019)

Lee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2019)

Westwood


----------



## DRW (Nov 6, 2019)

Sport


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2019)

Question (of)


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2019)

Answer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2019)

Result


----------



## rulefan (Nov 6, 2019)

Loss


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2019)

Leader.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2019)

Party


----------



## DRW (Nov 7, 2019)

Wall


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2019)

Berlin.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 7, 2019)

Irving


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2019)

Texas


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 7, 2019)

Ranger


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## DRW (Nov 8, 2019)

stream


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 8, 2019)

Download


----------



## DRW (Nov 8, 2019)

Transfer


----------



## rulefan (Nov 8, 2019)

Manhattan


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2019)

Brooklyn


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 9, 2019)

Canasta


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2019)

Solo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2019)

Hans


----------



## rulefan (Nov 9, 2019)

nees


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2019)

Den.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2019)

Milwall


----------



## rulefan (Nov 10, 2019)

Walrus


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2019)

Stadler


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2019)

Craig.


----------



## DRW (Nov 11, 2019)

david


----------



## rulefan (Nov 11, 2019)

Goliath


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 11, 2019)

Strong


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2019)

Arm.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 11, 2019)

chair


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

Man.


----------



## DRW (Nov 12, 2019)

Friday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2019)

Feeling


----------



## rulefan (Nov 12, 2019)

falling


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

Down.


----------



## DRW (Nov 12, 2019)

Happy


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

Gilmore.


----------



## DRW (Nov 13, 2019)

tincup


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2019)

Pepperall


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2019)

Pepperell.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 14, 2019)

turkey


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2019)

Crown


----------



## DRW (Nov 14, 2019)

Cap


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2019)

Chewer.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 14, 2019)

Masticate

(Predictive text could have been embarrassing)


----------



## rulefan (Nov 14, 2019)

regurgitate


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2019)

Puke.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 14, 2019)

Duke


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2019)

Hazzard


----------



## rulefan (Nov 15, 2019)

obsolete


----------



## DRW (Nov 15, 2019)

ZX80


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2019)

C5


----------



## rulefan (Nov 15, 2019)

C-3PO


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2019)

Droid.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 15, 2019)

Druid


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2019)

Pagan


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2019)

Weirdo.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 16, 2019)

You?


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Insinuation


----------



## rulefan (Nov 17, 2019)

Association


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 17, 2019)

Football


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2019)

Teams.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2019)

Clubs


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2019)

Racquets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2019)

Squash


----------



## rulefan (Nov 18, 2019)

orange


----------



## DRW (Nov 18, 2019)

Tango


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2019)

Strictly


----------



## rulefan (Nov 18, 2019)

ballroom


----------



## DRW (Nov 18, 2019)

cluedo


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2019)

Library.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 18, 2019)

Shhhh


----------



## rulefan (Nov 18, 2019)

wipes


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2019)

Away.


----------



## DRW (Nov 19, 2019)

holiday


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2019)

Season.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 19, 2019)

herbs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2019)

Thyme


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 19, 2019)

Rosemary


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Would


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2019)

Could


----------



## DRW (Nov 20, 2019)

can


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 20, 2019)

Tin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2019)

Pot


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2019)

Coke.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 20, 2019)

Cola


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2019)

Ice


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2019)

Cap.


----------



## DRW (Nov 21, 2019)

baseball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2019)

Slugger


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 21, 2019)

Batter


----------



## DRW (Nov 21, 2019)

suet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

Atora


----------



## DRW (Nov 22, 2019)

beefeeeeee


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2019)

Stewie.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 24, 2019)

Scouse


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)

Stew


----------



## rulefan (Nov 24, 2019)

Irish


----------



## DRW (Nov 25, 2019)

guinness


----------



## Slime (Nov 25, 2019)

Pint.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 25, 2019)

pot


----------



## Slime (Nov 25, 2019)

Hash.


----------



## DRW (Nov 25, 2019)

browns


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

Cleveland


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 25, 2019)

Middlesbrough


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

Teeside


----------



## Slime (Nov 25, 2019)

Seaside.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 26, 2019)

topside


----------



## DRW (Nov 26, 2019)

Rump


----------



## rulefan (Nov 26, 2019)

Rumpole


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2019)

Bailey


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 26, 2019)

Liqueur


----------



## Slime (Nov 26, 2019)

Armagnac.


----------



## DRW (Nov 27, 2019)

brandy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

Snap


----------



## rulefan (Nov 27, 2019)

crackle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

Pop


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

Tart.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 28, 2019)

prozzie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2019)

Escort


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

Brass.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 28, 2019)

Alloy


----------



## rulefan (Nov 28, 2019)

Alley


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2019)

Mohamed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2019)

Prophet


----------



## DRW (Nov 29, 2019)

teacher


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 29, 2019)

Sir


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2019)

Gallahad.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 29, 2019)

table


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2019)

Mountain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2019)

Goat


----------



## rulefan (Nov 30, 2019)

nanny


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 30, 2019)

State


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2019)

Pension.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 30, 2019)

state


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2019)

Again!


----------



## rulefan (Nov 30, 2019)

loss


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 30, 2019)

Hair


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

Line.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 1, 2019)

out


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

ing


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

Danny.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

Zuko


----------



## Wolf (Dec 1, 2019)

Avatar


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

Animation.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 2, 2019)

cartoon


----------



## DRW (Dec 2, 2019)

drawing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

Vision-On


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2019)

Hart.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 2, 2019)

morph


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2019)

Transform.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

Upcycle


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2019)

Americanism.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

Bastardisation (of the language, especially the spelling!!)


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 3, 2019)

Customised


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2019)

Personalised.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

Monogrammed


----------



## rulefan (Dec 3, 2019)

hankie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2019)

Snotrag


----------



## rulefan (Dec 4, 2019)

towrag


----------



## DRW (Dec 4, 2019)

stocking


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 4, 2019)

Filler


----------



## DRW (Dec 4, 2019)

botox


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2019)

Injection.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 4, 2019)

Prick 😬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2019)

Needle


----------



## DRW (Dec 5, 2019)

cotton


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2019)

.




See what I did there?


----------



## DRW (Dec 5, 2019)

,


----------



## rulefan (Dec 5, 2019)

soap


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 5, 2019)

Opera


----------



## rulefan (Dec 5, 2019)

operate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2019)

Surgical


----------



## DRW (Dec 6, 2019)

instruments


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2019)

orchestra


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2019)

Pit


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 6, 2019)

Pony


----------



## DRW (Dec 6, 2019)

cockney


----------



## rulefan (Dec 6, 2019)

slang


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2019)

short


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2019)

Shifting.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 6, 2019)

Sands


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2019)

Camber


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2019)

Criminal.






(The film is called Criminal. This scene was filmed at Camber Sands. The Land Rover Wolf is mine!)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2019)

Smooth


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2019)

Shave.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 8, 2019)

Henry


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2019)

VIII


----------



## DRW (Dec 8, 2019)

Roman


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2019)

Empire.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 8, 2019)

Line


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2019)

Man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

Friday


----------



## rulefan (Dec 8, 2019)

fish


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2019)

Bait.


----------



## DRW (Dec 9, 2019)

click


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2019)

Double.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2019)

Whammy


----------



## DRW (Dec 10, 2019)

bar


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 10, 2019)

Maid


----------



## rulefan (Dec 10, 2019)

milk


----------



## Slime (Dec 10, 2019)

Bottle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Bank


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 10, 2019)

Account


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Current


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 10, 2019)

Sultana 🤔


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Raisin


----------



## DRW (Dec 11, 2019)

Grape


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2019)

Haemorrhoid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2019)

Piles


----------



## rulefan (Dec 11, 2019)

driver


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

Screw


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2019)

Top


----------



## rulefan (Dec 12, 2019)

gun


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Shot


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 12, 2019)

Sling


----------



## DRW (Dec 12, 2019)

mud


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2019)

Slade.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 12, 2019)

Noddy


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2019)

Big Ears.


----------



## DRW (Dec 12, 2019)

Dad


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2019)

Dee.


----------



## Doh (Dec 13, 2019)

River


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2019)

Cruise


----------



## rulefan (Dec 13, 2019)

Gents


----------



## DRW (Dec 13, 2019)

guys


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 13, 2019)

Bonfire


----------



## DRW (Dec 13, 2019)

arson


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 13, 2019)

rulefan said:



			Phoenix
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2019)

Rise


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

Up.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 13, 2019)

vertical


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

Hold.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2019)

Finger


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Trigger


----------



## DRW (Dec 13, 2019)

handbrakes


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

Turns.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 14, 2019)

twists


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2019)

Shouts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2019)

Screams


----------



## rulefan (Dec 15, 2019)

ice


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

Berg.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2019)

Bergen


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

Pack.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2019)

Rat


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

Trap.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 15, 2019)

catch


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

All.


----------



## DRW (Dec 16, 2019)

Some


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 16, 2019)

Few


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2019)

Phew.


----------



## DRW (Dec 16, 2019)

relief


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2019)

Map.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 16, 2019)

contour


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2019)

Topography


----------



## rulefan (Dec 16, 2019)

geography


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2019)

Lessons.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 16, 2019)

Flying


----------



## rulefan (Dec 17, 2019)

Home


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2019)

Alone


----------



## DRW (Dec 17, 2019)

isolated


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2019)

Incident.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 17, 2019)

accident


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2019)

Ally.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 18, 2019)

Gaiter


----------



## DRW (Dec 18, 2019)

steering


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2019)

committee


----------



## DRW (Dec 19, 2019)

room


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2019)

Stir.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 20, 2019)

fry


----------



## DRW (Dec 20, 2019)

Stephen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2019)

Steven


----------



## rulefan (Dec 20, 2019)

even


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2019)

So.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2019)

Gabriel


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2019)

Peter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2019)

Purves


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)

Noakes.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 21, 2019)

Legend


----------



## rulefan (Dec 21, 2019)

Peters


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2019)

Hammer


----------



## GaryK (Dec 21, 2019)

Time


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2019)

Was.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 22, 2019)

Wasn't !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2019)

Isn't


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 23, 2019)

Shouldn't


----------



## DRW (Dec 23, 2019)

Naughty


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 23, 2019)

Easy


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 23, 2019)

Hard


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2019)

Hat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2019)

Bowler


----------



## Wolf (Dec 24, 2019)

Spin


----------



## rulefan (Dec 24, 2019)

lies


----------



## GaryK (Dec 24, 2019)

Preferred


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 24, 2019)

Ambivalent


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

Indecisive.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 24, 2019)

doubt


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

Full.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 24, 2019)

Stuffed


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

Turkey.


----------



## Del_Boy (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas


----------



## rulefan (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas ☃🍸🍾


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2019)

Cracker.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 25, 2019)

pull


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2019)

Push


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2019)

Draw.


----------



## GaryK (Dec 25, 2019)

Sketch


----------



## Del_Boy (Dec 25, 2019)

Pencil


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 25, 2019)

Case


----------



## rulefan (Dec 26, 2019)

Poirot


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 26, 2019)

Belgian


----------



## rulefan (Dec 26, 2019)

chocolate


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2019)

Muffin.


----------



## Del_Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Top


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 27, 2019)

Hat


----------



## rulefan (Dec 27, 2019)

coat


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 27, 2019)

Scarf


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2019)

Gerald.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 28, 2019)

Durrell


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 28, 2019)

Jersey


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2019)

Herd.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2019)

Flock


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 28, 2019)

BAA


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2019)

BOAC.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 29, 2019)

BEA


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2019)

Bumble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2019)

Legend


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2019)

Nicklaus.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

Greatest


----------



## rulefan (Dec 30, 2019)

Hits


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 30, 2019)

Misses


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2019)

Mister.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 31, 2019)

Mystery


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2019)

Toyah


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2020)

Leya.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 4, 2020)

name


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2020)

Tag.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2020)

Ticket


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2020)

Tout.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 5, 2020)

Pitch.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 5, 2020)

Perfect


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2020)

Shun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

Ignore


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2020)

List.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 6, 2020)

shipwreck


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2020)

Lifeboat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

Heroes


----------



## DRW (Jan 6, 2020)

Cadburys


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

Flake


----------



## rulefan (Jan 6, 2020)

snow


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 6, 2020)

Wellingtons


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2020)

Beef.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2020)

Roast


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 6, 2020)

Dinner


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2020)

Dogs


----------



## DRW (Jan 7, 2020)

Reservoir


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2020)

Bewl.


----------



## DRW (Jan 10, 2020)

water


----------



## rulefan (Jan 10, 2020)

liquid


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2020)

Nitrogen


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 10, 2020)

Helium


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2020)

balloon


----------



## DRW (Jan 10, 2020)

bubble


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

Champagne


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2020)

Alsace


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 10, 2020)

France


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2020)

Parisian


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2020)

Walkways.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 11, 2020)

Seine


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

Insane


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 12, 2020)

Asylum


----------



## rulefan (Jan 12, 2020)

political


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2020)

Party.


----------



## DRW (Jan 12, 2020)

wall


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2020)

Mounted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2020)

Astride


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2020)

Side-saddle.


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2020)

riding


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2020)

Crop


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2020)

haircut


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2020)

Shave.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2020)

Cut-throat


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2020)

Retail.


----------



## DRW (Jan 14, 2020)

sales


----------



## rulefan (Jan 14, 2020)

rail


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 14, 2020)

Clothes


----------



## DRW (Jan 14, 2020)

Emperors


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2020)

Kings.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 14, 2020)

pawns


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2020)

Rooks.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 15, 2020)

Crows


----------



## DRW (Jan 15, 2020)

feet


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 15, 2020)

inches


----------



## rulefan (Jan 15, 2020)

imperial


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2020)

Metric.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 15, 2020)

centimeters


----------



## rulefan (Jan 16, 2020)

hundred


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2020)

Century


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2020)

Millennium.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 16, 2020)

bug


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2020)

Tic.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 16, 2020)

Toc


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2020)

dance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2020)

Card


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2020)

Sharp.


----------



## DRW (Jan 17, 2020)

electronics


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2020)

handmade


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2020)

Milkmaid.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 17, 2020)

Dairyman


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2020)

Dairylea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2020)

Crackers


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2020)

Jacob's.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2020)

Ladder


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 17, 2020)

Ladder


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2020)

Repetition!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2020)

Practice


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 18, 2020)

Perfect


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

Wife


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2020)

Beater.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 18, 2020)

Knuckleduster


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2020)

Brass.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2020)

Whore


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2020)

House.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 19, 2020)

Senate


----------



## rulefan (Jan 19, 2020)

congress


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Medal.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 19, 2020)

Honour


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Gamer.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 19, 2020)

Top Flite


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Rock.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Hudson


----------



## rulefan (Jan 19, 2020)

River


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Phoenix.


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2020)

dragon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2020)

alley


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2020)

Mohamed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

Prophet


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2020)

loss


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2020)

Adjuster.


----------



## DRW (Jan 21, 2020)

claims


----------



## rulefan (Jan 21, 2020)

insurance


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 21, 2020)

Walther PPK


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2020)

Irrelevant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2020)

Superfluous


----------



## rulefan (Jan 22, 2020)

Superman


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2020)

Kryptonite.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2020)

superman


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2020)

BoJo.


----------



## DRW (Jan 23, 2020)

Theresa


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2020)

Green.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 23, 2020)

door


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 23, 2020)

Knob


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2020)

End.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 24, 2020)

nigh


----------



## DRW (Jan 24, 2020)

death


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2020)

Rattle.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 24, 2020)

shake


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2020)

Roll.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 24, 2020)

Morton


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2020)

Greenock.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 27, 2020)

Scotland


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2020)

nil ............................


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2020)

Null


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2020)

Void.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 28, 2020)

space


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2020)

...bar


----------



## DRW (Jan 28, 2020)

stool


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2020)

Pigeon.


----------



## DRW (Jan 28, 2020)

chest


----------



## Blakey (Jan 28, 2020)

press


----------



## DRW (Jan 28, 2020)

cider


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 28, 2020)

Drunk!


----------



## rulefan (Jan 28, 2020)

sober


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2020)

Prohibition


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2020)

Capone.


----------



## DRW (Jan 29, 2020)

Gangster


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 29, 2020)

Criminal


----------



## DRW (Jan 29, 2020)

damage


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 29, 2020)

Limitation


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2020)

Prohibition.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 29, 2020)

Alcohol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2020)

Free


----------



## DRW (Jan 30, 2020)

Gift


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2020)

Token.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 30, 2020)

voucher


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 30, 2020)

Luncheon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 30, 2020)

meat


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2020)

Bacon.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 30, 2020)

Buttie


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2020)

Sarnie.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 31, 2020)

dockers'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2020)

Shipbuilders


----------



## DRW (Jan 31, 2020)

liner


----------



## rulefan (Jan 31, 2020)

pond


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 31, 2020)

Newt


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2020)

Tadpole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2020)

Spawn


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2020)

Reproduce.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 1, 2020)

copy


----------



## DRW (Feb 1, 2020)

twin


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 1, 2020)

Minnesota


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2020)

Viking


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2020)

Longboat.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 2, 2020)

Longleat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2020)

Lions


----------



## DRW (Feb 3, 2020)

Three


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 3, 2020)

Trio


----------



## rulefan (Feb 3, 2020)

triple


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 3, 2020)

Bogey!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 3, 2020)

Double


----------



## DRW (Feb 3, 2020)

jointed


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 3, 2020)

Contortionist


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2020)

Escapologist


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 3, 2020)

Houdini


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 3, 2020)

Harold


----------



## rulefan (Feb 3, 2020)

Wilson


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2020)

Staff.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 4, 2020)

Employees


----------



## DRW (Feb 4, 2020)

Pension


----------



## rulefan (Feb 4, 2020)

old


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 4, 2020)

Vintage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2020)

Wine


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheese


----------



## DRW (Feb 4, 2020)

Gromit


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2020)

Dowel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2020)

Rod


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2020)

Pampling.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 5, 2020)

Aussie


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2020)

Rules.


----------



## DRW (Feb 5, 2020)

Regulations


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 5, 2020)

Mandatory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2020)

Obligatory


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2020)

Compulsory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2020)

Purchase


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 7, 2020)

sale


----------



## rulefan (Feb 8, 2020)

reductions


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 8, 2020)

simmer


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2020)

Control.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2020)

Tower


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 8, 2020)

Hamlet


----------



## rulefan (Feb 8, 2020)

cigar


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2020)

Cheroot


----------



## Doh (Feb 9, 2020)

Minced


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2020)

Words.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 9, 2020)

Scrabble


----------



## DRW (Feb 9, 2020)

words


----------



## rulefan (Feb 9, 2020)

game


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 9, 2020)

match


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2020)

Maker.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2020)

Rain


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 9, 2020)

Rainbow


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2020)

Whitesnake.


----------



## DRW (Feb 10, 2020)

rock


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 10, 2020)

Paper


----------



## DRW (Feb 10, 2020)

cut


----------



## rulefan (Feb 10, 2020)

scissors


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 10, 2020)

Snip


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2020)

Vasectomy


----------



## rulefan (Feb 10, 2020)

ouch


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 10, 2020)

Pain


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 10, 2020)

Perversion


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2020)

Incest.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 10, 2020)

Kentucky


----------



## rulefan (Feb 10, 2020)

derby


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 10, 2020)

fedora


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 10, 2020)

Stetson


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2020)

University.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 11, 2020)

challenge


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2020)

Aneka


----------



## rulefan (Feb 12, 2020)

rice


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2020)

krispies


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 12, 2020)

Crunchies


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2020)

rocks


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2020)

Teddy.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 12, 2020)

bear


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 12, 2020)

bare


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 12, 2020)

Naked


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2020)

Liberated


----------



## DRW (Feb 13, 2020)

Free


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2020)

Dom.


----------



## Blakey (Feb 13, 2020)

Pérignon


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 13, 2020)

Cristal


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2020)

Waterford


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2020)

Cork.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2020)

Alan


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2020)

Shearer ⚽️⚽️⚽️⚽️⚽️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Toon


----------



## DRW (Feb 14, 2020)

boom


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2020)

Boomer!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 14, 2020)

Yankee


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2020)

Doodle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Drawing


----------



## rulefan (Feb 15, 2020)

artist


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2020)

Tic.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 15, 2020)

toe


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2020)

Knee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Cartilage


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 15, 2020)

damaged


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2020)

Goods.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 15, 2020)

Provisions


----------



## rulefan (Feb 16, 2020)

provisionals


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2020)

Straight.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 16, 2020)

Arrow.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2020)

Town.


(I once watched someone panning for gold in Arrowtown).


----------



## rulefan (Feb 16, 2020)

ship


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2020)

Lap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Dog


----------



## rulefan (Feb 16, 2020)

sleigh


----------



## DRW (Feb 17, 2020)

carriage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2020)

Hackney


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2020)

Poplar.


----------



## DRW (Feb 17, 2020)

Tall


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 17, 2020)

Short


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2020)

Stop


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2020)

Lights.


----------



## DRW (Feb 18, 2020)

Northern


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2020)

Soul


----------



## rulefan (Feb 18, 2020)

Wigan


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 18, 2020)

Athletic


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2020)

Support.


----------



## DRW (Feb 19, 2020)

sling


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2020)

Shot


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 19, 2020)

Putt


----------



## rulefan (Feb 19, 2020)

miss


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2020)

Is.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 19, 2020)

was


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2020)

Not.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 19, 2020)

negative


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2020)

Polaroid


----------



## DRW (Feb 20, 2020)

fujifilm


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2020)

Kodachrome.


----------



## DRW (Feb 20, 2020)

film


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 20, 2020)

Hollywood 🎬


----------



## Big_G (Feb 20, 2020)

Hogan


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2020)

Ben.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 20, 2020)

Big


----------



## Blakey (Feb 20, 2020)

Apple


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 20, 2020)

Core


----------



## DRW (Feb 21, 2020)

maths


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 21, 2020)

Calculus


----------



## rulefan (Feb 21, 2020)

equation


----------



## DRW (Feb 21, 2020)

Chemical


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2020)

Romance.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 21, 2020)

penicillin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Culture


----------



## rulefan (Feb 21, 2020)

club


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2020)

Foot.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 22, 2020)

inch


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2020)

Imperial.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 22, 2020)

Chrysler


----------



## rulefan (Feb 22, 2020)

Crossfire


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)

Crossbow.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 23, 2020)

Longbow.


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)

Agincourt.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 23, 2020)

Battle


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)

Bulge.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

Fat


----------



## rulefan (Feb 23, 2020)

pig


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

Moon


----------



## DRW (Feb 24, 2020)

Shine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

Polish


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2020)

English.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2020)

Grammar


----------



## rulefan (Feb 24, 2020)

school


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2020)

Comprehensive


----------



## DRW (Feb 25, 2020)

review


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2020)

Subjective.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Noun


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2020)

Compound


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 26, 2020)

Aggregate


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2020)

Rubble.


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2020)

Barney


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Darts


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 26, 2020)

Pubs


----------



## rulefan (Feb 26, 2020)

ale


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Camra


----------



## rulefan (Feb 26, 2020)

real


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 26, 2020)

Honest


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2020)

Lea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2020)

Perrins


----------



## DRW (Feb 27, 2020)

Worcestershire


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 27, 2020)

Flooded


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2020)

Valley.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2020)

Charlton


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 27, 2020)

Athletic


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 27, 2020)

Olympics


----------



## rulefan (Feb 27, 2020)

torch


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2020)

Light.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 27, 2020)

Brigade


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2020)

Fire


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2020)

Storm.


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2020)

fly


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 28, 2020)

Swat


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2020)

squat


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2020)

Thrust.


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2020)

bearing


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 28, 2020)

Ball


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2020)

Ache.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2020)

Nagging


----------



## Slime (Feb 29, 2020)

Pecking.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2020)

Order


----------



## rulefan (Feb 29, 2020)

merit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2020)

Reward


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2020)

Payment.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 2, 2020)

debt


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2020)

Collector.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 2, 2020)

Goon


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 2, 2020)

Show


----------



## DRW (Mar 3, 2020)

boat


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2020)

McBoat.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 3, 2020)

Face


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2020)

Plant.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 4, 2020)

hire


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2020)

Purchase.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2020)

leverage


----------



## DRW (Mar 5, 2020)

finance


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2020)

Dosh.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 6, 2020)

bunce


----------



## DRW (Mar 6, 2020)

wonga


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2020)

Brass.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 7, 2020)

Monkey


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2020)

Puzzle.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 7, 2020)

Confuse


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2020)

Dot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)

Cotton


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2020)

Traders.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 8, 2020)

exchange


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 8, 2020)

Mart


----------



## DRW (Mar 8, 2020)

shopping


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2020)

Trolley.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 8, 2020)

Wonky


----------



## rulefan (Mar 8, 2020)

wheel


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2020)

Bearing.


----------



## DRW (Mar 9, 2020)

puller


----------



## rulefan (Mar 9, 2020)

pullover


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2020)

Cardigan


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2020)

Bay.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 9, 2020)

watch


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2020)

Tower


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 10, 2020)

Hamlet


----------



## rulefan (Mar 10, 2020)

cigar


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2020)

lounge


----------



## rulefan (Mar 10, 2020)

lizard


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 10, 2020)

Chameleon


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2020)

Karma.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2020)

Sutra


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2020)

Hindu.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 10, 2020)

India


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2020)

Rubber.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 11, 2020)

condum


----------



## rulefan (Mar 11, 2020)

condominium


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2020)

Abode.


----------



## DRW (Mar 12, 2020)

creative


----------



## rulefan (Mar 12, 2020)

Banksy


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 12, 2020)

art


----------



## DRW (Mar 12, 2020)

graffiti


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 12, 2020)

Vandalism


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2020)

Wanton.


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2020)

rampant


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2020)

Rabbit


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2020)

saucy


----------



## rulefan (Mar 13, 2020)

postcard


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2020)

Letter.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 13, 2020)

French😍


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 13, 2020)

Kiss


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2020)

Rock


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2020)

Goddess.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2020)

Andress


----------



## rulefan (Mar 14, 2020)

undress


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 14, 2020)

Strip


----------



## rulefan (Mar 14, 2020)

poker


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2020)

In .......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2020)

Decent


----------



## rulefan (Mar 15, 2020)

descent


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2020)

Ascent.


----------



## DRW (Mar 16, 2020)

mountain


----------



## Slime (Mar 16, 2020)

Top.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 16, 2020)

gear


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 16, 2020)

Stick


----------



## rulefan (Mar 16, 2020)

rock


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2020)

Bottom.


----------



## DRW (Mar 17, 2020)

Moonie


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2020)

Sunny.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 17, 2020)

disposition


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

Attitude.


----------



## DRW (Mar 18, 2020)

view


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 18, 2020)

Vista


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

XP.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 18, 2020)

HP


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

Pavilion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2020)

Clubhouse


----------



## rulefan (Mar 18, 2020)

closed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2020)

Indefinitely


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)

Discretionary.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 19, 2020)

Payment


----------



## rulefan (Mar 19, 2020)

contactless


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2020)

Tap


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)

Faucet.


----------



## DRW (Mar 19, 2020)

leaky


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)

Cistern.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 19, 2020)

Sistine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2020)

Chapel


----------



## rulefan (Mar 20, 2020)

Wales


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2020)

Sheep


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2020)

Dip.


----------



## DRW (Mar 20, 2020)

stick


----------



## rulefan (Mar 20, 2020)

flag


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 20, 2020)

Pole


----------



## rulefan (Mar 20, 2020)

ice


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2020)

Cap.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 20, 2020)

doff


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2020)

Tip.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 21, 2020)

fly


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 21, 2020)

Paper


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2020)

Roses.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 21, 2020)

cricket


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2020)

Stump.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2020)

Tree


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2020)

Surgery.


----------



## DRW (Mar 21, 2020)

MP


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2020)

PM.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

Boris


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2020)

Spasky.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 23, 2020)

Bobby


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2020)

Pin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

Cushion


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2020)

Deaden.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 24, 2020)

kill


----------



## DRW (Mar 24, 2020)

exterminate


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 24, 2020)

Dalek.


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2020)

Who?


----------



## rulefan (Mar 24, 2020)

Master


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

Jedi


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2020)

Knight.


----------



## Piece (Mar 24, 2020)

Rook


----------



## rulefan (Mar 24, 2020)

crow


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 24, 2020)

Blackbird


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2020)

Raven.


----------



## DRW (Mar 25, 2020)

Tower


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2020)

Hamlets.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 25, 2020)

cigar


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 25, 2020)

Cuban


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 25, 2020)

Salsa


----------



## User62651 (Mar 25, 2020)

Doritos


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2020)

Sprouts.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 25, 2020)

spouts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Nozzles


----------



## rulefan (Mar 26, 2020)

nuzzles


----------



## DRW (Mar 26, 2020)

Grouphug


----------



## rulefan (Mar 26, 2020)

inadvisable


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Irresponsible.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 26, 2020)

immature


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Juvenile.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 26, 2020)

infantile


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2020)

Babyish


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

(Some) Forummers.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 26, 2020)

insult


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Slur


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Drunk.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2020)

Actuallyisthereanypointtoallthis?


----------



## rulefan (Mar 27, 2020)

Needtherebe?


----------



## DRW (Mar 27, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2020)

FFS.


----------



## DRW (Mar 27, 2020)

Razor


----------



## rulefan (Mar 27, 2020)

blade


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 27, 2020)

Runner


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2020)

Baked.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 27, 2020)

half


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2020)

cocked


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2020)

Tilted.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

Stack


----------



## rulefan (Mar 28, 2020)

pile


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2020)

Up.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 29, 2020)

surge


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2020)

Tsunami.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 29, 2020)

Wave


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2020)

Sound.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 29, 2020)

silence


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 29, 2020)

Golden


----------



## rulefan (Mar 29, 2020)

egg


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2020)

Nog.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 29, 2020)

grog


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 29, 2020)

Sailor


----------



## rulefan (Mar 30, 2020)

Chichester


----------



## DRW (Mar 30, 2020)

University


----------



## Blakey (Mar 30, 2020)

student


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2020)

Party.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2020)

Hen


----------



## rulefan (Mar 30, 2020)

broody


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2020)

Horny.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 31, 2020)

rhinoceros


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2020)

Pachyderm.


----------



## DRW (Mar 31, 2020)

Mammal


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2020)

Fish.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 31, 2020)

Sword


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2020)

Sabre


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 31, 2020)

Tooth


----------



## rulefan (Mar 31, 2020)

fairy


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 1, 2020)

Liquid


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2020)

Nitrogen.


----------



## DRW (Apr 1, 2020)

oxide


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2020)

Die.


----------



## DRW (Apr 1, 2020)

hard


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2020)

Den.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 1, 2020)

Dirty


----------



## rulefan (Apr 1, 2020)

mucky


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2020)

Pup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2020)

Cub


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2020)

Tiger.


----------



## DRW (Apr 3, 2020)

Beer


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2020)

Festival.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 3, 2020)

Rio


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

Ferdinand


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2020)

Franz.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 4, 2020)

German


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 4, 2020)

Sunbed


----------



## rulefan (Apr 4, 2020)

deckchair


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2020)

Lounger.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 4, 2020)

Pool


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2020)

Cue.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 4, 2020)

Guevara


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 4, 2020)

Dyslexic


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2020)

Anagram.           (Sex daily).


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 4, 2020)

A


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2020)

Pardon


----------



## rulefan (Apr 4, 2020)

queen's


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2020)

Speech.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 5, 2020)

therapy


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2020)

Unit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2020)

Platoon


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2020)

Awesome.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 5, 2020)

Albatross


----------



## rulefan (Apr 5, 2020)

mariner


----------



## DRW (Apr 5, 2020)

sailor


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2020)

Yachtsman.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2020)

Trawlerman


----------



## rulefan (Apr 5, 2020)

Dustman


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 5, 2020)

Sexist.


----------



## andycap (Apr 5, 2020)

exists


----------



## rulefan (Apr 6, 2020)

mythical


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Primordial


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 6, 2020)

Ancient


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2020)

Slime!


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 6, 2020)

SNP


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2020)

LOL.


----------



## DRW (Apr 7, 2020)

doll


----------



## rulefan (Apr 7, 2020)

living


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2020)

Colour.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 7, 2020)

purple


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Haze


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2020)

Fug.


----------



## DRW (Apr 8, 2020)

smoking


----------



## rulefan (Apr 8, 2020)

suicide


----------



## DRW (Apr 8, 2020)

darkness


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2020)

Night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2020)

Owl


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 8, 2020)

Pussycat


----------



## rulefan (Apr 8, 2020)

nonsense


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2020)

Twaddle.


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2020)

gibberish


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2020)

Hieroglyphics.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 9, 2020)

doodles


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2020)

Scribblings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2020)

Etchings


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 9, 2020)

Graffiti


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2020)

Vandalism.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 10, 2020)

goths


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2020)

Punks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

Progs


----------



## rulefan (Apr 10, 2020)

prigs


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2020)

Preggers.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 11, 2020)

preppers


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2020)

Peppers.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 11, 2020)

chilli


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 11, 2020)

Hot


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2020)

Red.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2020)

Wine


----------



## rulefan (Apr 11, 2020)

slurp


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2020)

Glug.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

Guzzle


----------



## rulefan (Apr 12, 2020)

nuzzle


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2020)

Nozzle.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 13, 2020)

hosepipe


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2020)

Ban.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 13, 2020)

Prevent


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2020)

Prohibit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2020)

Lockdown


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 13, 2020)

Imprisonment


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2020)

Isolation.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 13, 2020)

consolation


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2020)

Prize.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

Pulitzer


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 14, 2020)

Wurlitzer


----------



## DRW (Apr 14, 2020)

German


----------



## rulefan (Apr 14, 2020)

Audi


----------



## DRW (Apr 14, 2020)

quattro


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2020)

Quattroporte.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 14, 2020)

Modena


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

Balsamic


----------



## rulefan (Apr 14, 2020)

dressing


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2020)

Gown.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2020)

plastic


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2020)

Bertrand.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2020)

French


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2020)

Connection.


----------



## DRW (Apr 16, 2020)

flight


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2020)

Condor.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Tobacco


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 16, 2020)

Cigarette


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 16, 2020)

Cancer


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2020)

Scare.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Monger


----------



## rulefan (Apr 16, 2020)

fish


----------



## JamesR (Apr 16, 2020)

Ray


----------



## rulefan (Apr 17, 2020)

Sugar


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2020)

Coated


----------



## DRW (Apr 17, 2020)

battered


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

Victim.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 17, 2020)

Support


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

NHS


----------



## DRW (Apr 17, 2020)

trusts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

legacies


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

Promises.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 17, 2020)

broken


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2020)

Hearted


----------



## rulefan (Apr 17, 2020)

half


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2020)

time


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 17, 2020)

Heals


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2020)

Repairs.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 18, 2020)

Cobblers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2020)

Northampton


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2020)

Town.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 19, 2020)

Gown


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

Dressing.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 19, 2020)

Bandage


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

Plaster.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2020)

Board


----------



## rulefan (Apr 19, 2020)

chess


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

Piece.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 19, 2020)

cod


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

Liver


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2020)

Casserole.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 20, 2020)

Stew


----------



## DRW (Apr 20, 2020)

pot


----------



## rulefan (Apr 20, 2020)

kettle


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 20, 2020)

Singing


----------



## DRW (Apr 20, 2020)

detective


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2020)

Vera.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

Duckworth


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 20, 2020)

Jack


----------



## rulefan (Apr 20, 2020)

Coronation


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2020)

Throne.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

Toilet


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2020)

Paper.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 21, 2020)

doll


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2020)

Inflatable.


----------



## DRW (Apr 21, 2020)

banana


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 21, 2020)

Skin


----------



## rulefan (Apr 21, 2020)

tight


----------



## DRW (Apr 21, 2020)

mean


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2020)

Machine.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 21, 2020)

sewing


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 21, 2020)

Needle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Rile


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2020)

Agitate.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 21, 2020)

Stir


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2020)

Crazy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Gang


----------



## DRW (Apr 21, 2020)

press


----------



## rulefan (Apr 22, 2020)

reporter


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2020)

Liar.


----------



## DRW (Apr 22, 2020)

cheat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2020)

Conned


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2020)

Duped.


----------



## DRW (Apr 23, 2020)

trickster


----------



## rulefan (Apr 23, 2020)

cardsharp


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 23, 2020)

Croupier


----------



## rulefan (Apr 23, 2020)

blackjack


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2020)

Spades.


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2020)

shovels


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2020)

Digs.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 24, 2020)

landlady


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2020)

Governess.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 25, 2020)

Colonies


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2020)

Overseas.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 25, 2020)

underground


----------



## JamesR (Apr 25, 2020)

Wombling


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 25, 2020)

Wimbledon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

Dons


----------



## rulefan (Apr 25, 2020)

University


----------



## BretbyBlue (Apr 25, 2020)

Challenge


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2020)

Aneka.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2020)

Rice


----------



## rulefan (Apr 26, 2020)

paddy


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2020)

Troll


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2020)

Forummer.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 26, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Troll
		
Click to expand...

t roc


----------



## rulefan (Apr 26, 2020)

Oops. Missed the boat.
forerunner


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2020)

Pathfinder.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2020)

Trailblazer


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2020)

Explorer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2020)

Internet


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2020)

Trolling


----------



## rulefan (Apr 26, 2020)

Annoying


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2020)

Repetitive!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2020)

Refrain


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 27, 2020)

Bollocks


----------



## rulefan (Apr 27, 2020)

dog


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2020)

Breath.


----------



## DRW (Apr 27, 2020)

puff


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 27, 2020)

Pastry


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2020)

Chef.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 29, 2020)

Little


----------



## rulefan (Apr 29, 2020)

Large


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2020)

Huge.


----------



## DRW (Apr 29, 2020)

world


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 29, 2020)

Wide


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2020)

Obese.


----------



## DRW (Apr 29, 2020)

weight


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2020)

Watchers.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 30, 2020)

Observer


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 30, 2020)

Commentator


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2020)

Reporter.


----------



## DRW (May 1, 2020)

informant


----------



## Robin Hood (May 1, 2020)

Grass


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2020)

Cuttings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2020)

Press


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 1, 2020)

Print


----------



## rulefan (May 1, 2020)

scribe


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2020)

Quill.


----------



## rulefan (May 2, 2020)

feather


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2020)

Duster.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2020)

J-Cloth


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2020)

J-turn.


----------



## rulefan (May 2, 2020)

U-turn


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2020)

U-bend.


----------



## rulefan (May 3, 2020)

blockage


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2020)

Clot.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 3, 2020)

Idiot


----------



## rulefan (May 3, 2020)

egghead


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2020)

Brainiac.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2020)

Genius


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2020)

Slime!


----------



## DRW (May 4, 2020)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2020)

Murray.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2020)

Mint


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2020)

Royal.


----------



## rulefan (May 4, 2020)

jelly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

Fish


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2020)

wife


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2020)

Mistress.


----------



## DRW (May 5, 2020)

Seam


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2020)

less


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2020)

More.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

Excessive


----------



## JamesR (May 5, 2020)

Exaggerated


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2020)

boast


----------



## JamesR (May 5, 2020)

Lie


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2020)

Loft.


----------



## JamesR (May 5, 2020)

Angle


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2020)

grinder


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2020)

Tinder.


----------



## DRW (May 6, 2020)

dating


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2020)

Agency.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

Nursing


----------



## i*windows (May 6, 2020)

Injury


----------



## HampshireHog (May 6, 2020)

Claim


----------



## rulefan (May 6, 2020)

counter


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2020)

Measure.


----------



## DRW (May 7, 2020)

Pint


----------



## Robin Hood (May 7, 2020)

Quart


----------



## i*windows (May 7, 2020)

Beer


----------



## rulefan (May 7, 2020)

stout


----------



## i*windows (May 7, 2020)

firm


----------



## DRW (May 7, 2020)

buttocks


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2020)

Arse.


----------



## rulefan (May 7, 2020)

over


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2020)

Tit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2020)

Great


----------



## rulefan (May 8, 2020)

Gatsby


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2020)

Thirties.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 8, 2020)

Forties


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2020)

Roaring.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2020)

Lion


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2020)

King.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 10, 2020)

Kong


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2020)

Toy.


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 10, 2020)

Soldiers


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2020)

Tin.


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

pot


----------



## DRW (May 10, 2020)

cauldron


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2020)

Witches.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

Brew


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2020)

Strange.


----------



## rulefan (May 11, 2020)

familiar


----------



## Robin Hood (May 11, 2020)

Recognise


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2020)

Acknowledge.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2020)

Credit


----------



## rulefan (May 11, 2020)

worthy


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2020)

Deserving.


----------



## JamesR (May 11, 2020)

Meritorious


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2020)

Meritocracy.


----------



## rulefan (May 12, 2020)

birthright


----------



## DRW (May 12, 2020)

SG1


----------



## rulefan (May 12, 2020)

scifi


----------



## DRW (May 12, 2020)

comedy


----------



## Robin Hood (May 12, 2020)

Tragedy


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 12, 2020)

Bee Gees


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2020)

Freebies.


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2020)

Bogof


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

Multi-buy


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2020)

Bargain.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 12, 2020)

Con


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2020)

Serve.


----------



## JamesR (May 13, 2020)

Warrant


----------



## DRW (May 13, 2020)

search


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

Word


----------



## DRW (May 13, 2020)

Association


----------



## rulefan (May 13, 2020)

football


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2020)

Scores.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

Pulls


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2020)

Pushes.


----------



## DRW (May 14, 2020)

back


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 14, 2020)

Stroke


----------



## rulefan (May 14, 2020)

cox


----------



## DRW (May 14, 2020)

apple


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

Crumble


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2020)

Disintegrate.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 14, 2020)

implode


----------



## DRW (May 15, 2020)

Supernova


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2020)

Champagne.


----------



## andycap (May 15, 2020)

charlie


----------



## Robin Hood (May 15, 2020)

Drake


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2020)

7th Great Uncle.


----------



## JamesR (May 15, 2020)

Bob


----------



## rulefan (May 15, 2020)

uncle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2020)

Sam


----------



## Slime (May 16, 2020)

Yule.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 16, 2020)

Tide


----------



## rulefan (May 16, 2020)

rip


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2020)

Cord


----------



## Slime (May 16, 2020)

Roy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

Race


----------



## rulefan (May 17, 2020)

Steve


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2020)

Cram.


----------



## DRW (May 18, 2020)

squeeze


----------



## rulefan (May 18, 2020)

box


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2020)

Files.


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 18, 2020)

X


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Factor


----------



## rulefan (May 18, 2020)

thirty


----------



## Robin Hood (May 18, 2020)

Something


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2020)

Else.


----------



## rulefan (May 19, 2020)

Elsie


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2020)

Sixpence.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 19, 2020)

Tanner


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2020)

Leather


----------



## DRW (May 19, 2020)

straps


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2020)

Luggage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2020)

Excess


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 19, 2020)

In


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2020)

Side.


----------



## rulefan (May 20, 2020)

botham


----------



## DRW (May 20, 2020)

Cricket


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 20, 2020)

Stumps


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2020)

Baffles.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2020)

Perplex


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2020)

Discombobulate.


----------



## DRW (May 21, 2020)

What


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Sorry


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2020)

Pardon?


----------



## rulefan (May 21, 2020)

Free


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Willy


----------



## rulefan (May 22, 2020)

wonka


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2020)

Chocolate.


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2020)

Hot


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2020)

Toddy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2020)

Nip


----------



## rulefan (May 22, 2020)

tuck


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2020)

Fold.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2020)

Deal


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2020)

or No Deal.


----------



## rulefan (May 23, 2020)

Brexit


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2020)

Hurrah.


----------



## rulefan (May 24, 2020)

jubilation


----------



## Robin Hood (May 24, 2020)

Celebration


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2020)

Anniversary.


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 24, 2020)

Waltz


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2020)

Viennese


----------



## rulefan (May 24, 2020)

biscuits


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2020)

Shortbread.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 25, 2020)

Scottish


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2020)

Mist.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

Fog


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 25, 2020)

Horn


----------



## rulefan (May 25, 2020)

beam


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2020)

Ray.


----------



## DRW (May 26, 2020)

sea


----------



## rulefan (May 26, 2020)

side


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 26, 2020)

Portion


----------



## DRW (May 26, 2020)

chippy


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2020)

Sparky.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

Hughes


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2020)

Crazy Horse.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 27, 2020)

Osmonds


----------



## rulefan (May 27, 2020)

pointless


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Quiz


----------



## JamesR (May 27, 2020)

interrogate


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2020)

Question.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Time


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 27, 2020)

Bomb


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Sex


----------



## JamesR (May 27, 2020)

Onanist


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2020)

Forummer?


----------



## JamesR (May 27, 2020)

Fabulist


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2020)

Indubitably.


----------



## DRW (May 28, 2020)

doubt


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2020)

Full.


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 28, 2020)

Monty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2020)

Don


----------



## rulefan (May 28, 2020)

Sicily


----------



## JamesR (May 28, 2020)

Italy


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2020)

Abroad.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 29, 2020)

Holiday


----------



## DRW (May 29, 2020)

Annual


----------



## rulefan (May 29, 2020)

Review


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2020)

Summary.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2020)

Conclusion


----------



## rulefan (May 29, 2020)

terminate


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2020)

End.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 30, 2020)

Amen


----------



## rulefan (May 30, 2020)

pray


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2020)

Hope.


----------



## rulefan (May 30, 2020)

Crosby


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2020)

Stills.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2020)

Nash


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2020)

Young.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2020)

Paul


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 30, 2020)

Simon


----------



## rulefan (May 31, 2020)

says


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2020)

Quotes.


----------



## BretbyBlue (May 31, 2020)

States


----------



## Robin Hood (May 31, 2020)

Trump 🤮


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2020)

Madman


----------



## JamesR (May 31, 2020)

Maniac


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2020)

Mentalist.


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2020)

crazy


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 1, 2020)

Horses


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2020)

Racing


----------



## rulefan (Jun 1, 2020)

certainty


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2020)

dead


----------



## rulefan (Jun 1, 2020)

dodo


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2020)

Juice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2020)

Orange


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)

County.


----------



## DRW (Jun 2, 2020)

Down


----------



## rulefan (Jun 2, 2020)

pillow


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)

Talk.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2020)

Talk


----------



## rulefan (Jun 2, 2020)

mobile


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)

Cell.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 3, 2020)

Amoeba


----------



## rulefan (Jun 3, 2020)

single


----------



## DRW (Jun 3, 2020)

out


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2020)

Source.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 3, 2020)

China?


----------



## IanG (Jun 3, 2020)

Syndrome


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2020)

Condition.


----------



## DRW (Jun 4, 2020)

Medical


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 4, 2020)

DRW said:



			Medical
		
Click to expand...

Condition


----------



## rulefan (Jun 4, 2020)

Repeat


----------



## IanG (Jun 4, 2020)

prescription


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 4, 2020)

Pharmacy


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2020)

Boots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

Football


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2020)

League.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 4, 2020)

gentlemen


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2020)

Ladies.


----------



## DRW (Jun 5, 2020)

dolls


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 5, 2020)

Inflatable


----------



## rulefan (Jun 5, 2020)

puncture


----------



## IanG (Jun 5, 2020)

tincture


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2020)

Armature.


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 5, 2020)

Motor


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2020)

Head.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

Mistress


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2020)

Concubine.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 6, 2020)

Eunuch


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)

Powell.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 6, 2020)

Baden


----------



## IanG (Jun 6, 2020)

Baden


----------



## rulefan (Jun 6, 2020)

Baths


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)

Showers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

April


----------



## rulefan (Jun 6, 2020)

fool


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2020)

Idiot.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 7, 2020)

Report


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 7, 2020)

School


----------



## IanG (Jun 7, 2020)

Night


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2020)

Fever.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 7, 2020)

Hot


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2020)

Toddy.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 7, 2020)

Totty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2020)

Posh


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2020)

Pompous.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 7, 2020)

bulbous


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2020)

Lumpy.


----------



## DRW (Jun 8, 2020)

custard


----------



## User62651 (Jun 8, 2020)

rhubarb


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2020)

Ginger


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 8, 2020)

Cat


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2020)

Nip.


----------



## IanG (Jun 8, 2020)

Tuck


----------



## DRW (Jun 8, 2020)

pleat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2020)

David


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 8, 2020)

Goliath


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2020)

Moth


----------



## IanG (Jun 8, 2020)

Tiger


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2020)

Balm.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 9, 2020)

palm


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 9, 2020)

Clairvoyant


----------



## DRW (Jun 9, 2020)

Hydra


----------



## Blakey (Jun 9, 2020)

Serpent


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2020)

Tine.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 9, 2020)

hollow


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2020)

Victory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2020)

Nelson


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 9, 2020)

Column


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2020)

Inches.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 10, 2020)

six


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2020)

Tea.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 10, 2020)

Pot


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 10, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Pot
		
Click to expand...

Luck


----------



## DRW (Jun 10, 2020)

irish


----------



## IanG (Jun 10, 2020)

craic


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2020)

Fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2020)

Mischief


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 10, 2020)

Night


----------



## rulefan (Jun 10, 2020)

Armour


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2020)

Plated.


----------



## DRW (Jun 11, 2020)

galvanised


----------



## rulefan (Jun 11, 2020)

zinc


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2020)

Tablets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2020)

Medication


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2020)

Prescription.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 12, 2020)

pharmacy


----------



## DRW (Jun 12, 2020)

hospital


----------



## IanG (Jun 12, 2020)

pass


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 12, 2020)

Out


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2020)

Takes.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 12, 2020)

Steals


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2020)

Robs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)

Pilfer


----------



## rulefan (Jun 12, 2020)

piffle


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 13, 2020)

Nonsense


----------



## IanG (Jun 13, 2020)

nonsequitur


----------



## rulefan (Jun 13, 2020)

logical


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2020)

Spock.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

Vulcan


----------



## rulefan (Jun 13, 2020)

bomber


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 13, 2020)

Harris


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 13, 2020)

Tweed


----------



## IanG (Jun 13, 2020)

Salmon


----------



## rulefan (Jun 13, 2020)

poached


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 13, 2020)

Egg


----------



## PaulS (Jun 14, 2020)

Head


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 14, 2020)

Boy


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2020)

Hood.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2020)

Thunderbirds


----------



## rulefan (Jun 14, 2020)

thunderball


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2020)

Lottery.


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 15, 2020)

Bunkers


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2020)

Traps.


----------



## DRW (Jun 15, 2020)

waste


----------



## rulefan (Jun 15, 2020)

want


----------



## DRW (Jun 15, 2020)

need


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2020)

Require


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 15, 2020)

obtain


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2020)

Acquire


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 15, 2020)

Gift


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2020)

Present


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

Birthday


----------



## rulefan (Jun 15, 2020)

Anniversary


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2020)

Wedding.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 16, 2020)

Ceremony


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2020)

Funeral.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 16, 2020)

hearse


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2020)

Cortege


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2020)

Procession.


----------



## DRW (Jun 17, 2020)

carnival


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2020)

Merry-go-round..


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 17, 2020)

Waltzer


----------



## rulefan (Jun 17, 2020)

Wurlitzer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2020)

Carousel


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2020)

Spinner.


----------



## DRW (Jun 18, 2020)

Yarn


----------



## rulefan (Jun 18, 2020)

polyamide


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 18, 2020)

Synthetic


----------



## rulefan (Jun 18, 2020)

sympathetic


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2020)

Caring.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2020)

Nurturing


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2020)

Educating.


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 18, 2020)

Rita


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2020)

Hayworth.


----------



## DRW (Jun 19, 2020)

jobsworth


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2020)

Petty.


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 19, 2020)

Tom


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2020)

Morrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2020)

Approaches


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2020)

Pitches.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 19, 2020)

Football


----------



## rulefan (Jun 20, 2020)

footfall


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2020)

Steps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)

Tragedy


----------



## rulefan (Jun 21, 2020)

Greek


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2020)

Island.


----------



## DRW (Jun 22, 2020)

treasure


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2020)

Trove.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2020)

Haul


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2020)

Age.


----------



## IanG (Jun 23, 2020)

Stone


----------



## DRW (Jun 23, 2020)

Stoning


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2020)

Stoned.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2020)

High


----------



## Blakey (Jun 23, 2020)

life


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2020)

Sentence.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 23, 2020)

paragraph


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2020)

Road.


----------



## DRW (Jun 24, 2020)

kill


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2020)

Bill.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2020)

Old


----------



## rulefan (Jun 24, 2020)

geriatric


----------



## DRW (Jun 25, 2020)

elderly


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2020)

Mature.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 25, 2020)

Knackered


----------



## rulefan (Jun 25, 2020)

distressed


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2020)

Anxious.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 25, 2020)

paranoid


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2020)

Sabbath.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2020)

'Black' was the reply.

Why was that post removed?


----------



## DRW (Jun 26, 2020)

WHO


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 26, 2020)

How ?


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2020)

Now ..................


----------



## DRW (Jun 26, 2020)

tv


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2020)

Times


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2020)

Table.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 27, 2020)

Chair


----------



## rulefan (Jun 27, 2020)

High


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2020)

Jump.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 27, 2020)

suit


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2020)

Spades.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

Ace


----------



## DRW (Jun 27, 2020)

brill


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 28, 2020)

dear


----------



## IanG (Jun 28, 2020)

cheap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2020)

Trick


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2020)

Shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2020)

Glass


----------



## IanG (Jun 28, 2020)

houses


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2020)

Abodes.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 29, 2020)

abide


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2020)

tolerate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

Suffer


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 30, 2020)

Pain


----------



## DRW (Jun 30, 2020)

feelings


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2020)

Emotions.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 2, 2020)

emoticons


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2020)

Emojis.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 3, 2020)

Cartoon 👀


----------



## DRW (Jul 3, 2020)

Simpsons


----------



## rulefan (Jul 3, 2020)

Strand


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2020)

Monopoly.


----------



## DRW (Jul 3, 2020)

Oligopoly


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2020)

Duopoly.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 3, 2020)

few


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2020)

Chosen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2020)

One


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jul 3, 2020)

Formula


----------



## rulefan (Jul 3, 2020)

Babies


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 3, 2020)

Rattle


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2020)

Snake.


----------



## DRW (Jul 8, 2020)

untrustworthy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

Deviant


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 8, 2020)

Different


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2020)

Alternative.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 8, 2020)

route


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

March


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 8, 2020)

Ides


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2020)

Central.


----------



## DRW (Jul 9, 2020)

line


----------



## rulefan (Jul 9, 2020)

sight


----------



## DRW (Jul 9, 2020)

retina


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2020)

Iris.


----------



## DRW (Jul 13, 2020)

Crocus


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

Daffodil


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2020)

Mazda.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

Masserati


----------



## rulefan (Jul 13, 2020)

poseur


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2020)

Sycophant.


----------



## DRW (Jul 14, 2020)

crawler


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2020)

Kerb.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 14, 2020)

stone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2020)

Roses


----------



## rulefan (Jul 14, 2020)

Picardy


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2020)

Somme.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 15, 2020)

war


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2020)

Zone.


----------



## DRW (Jul 15, 2020)

Friend


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2020)

Ship.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2020)

Ahoy


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2020)

There.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

Miss.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Wide


----------



## rulefan (Jul 16, 2020)

apart


----------



## DRW (Jul 16, 2020)

divorce


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

Lawyers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Vultures


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

Carrion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Road-kill


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 16, 2020)

Squashed


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

Carrion.


----------



## DRW (Jul 17, 2020)

decay


----------



## rulefan (Jul 17, 2020)

teeth


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2020)

Marks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2020)

Signs


----------



## rulefan (Jul 17, 2020)

street


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2020)

Urchin.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 18, 2020)

Spikey


----------



## rulefan (Jul 18, 2020)

Points


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2020)

D A.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

Weibring


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2020)

Donald.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 19, 2020)

Duck 🦆


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2020)

Quack.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 19, 2020)

doctor


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2020)

Doctor.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2020)

Who


----------



## rulefan (Jul 19, 2020)

What


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2020)

Whatsapp


----------



## DRW (Jul 20, 2020)

Tinder


----------



## rulefan (Jul 20, 2020)

box


----------



## DRW (Jul 20, 2020)

chest


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2020)

Expander.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2020)

Widens


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2020)

Enlarges.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 21, 2020)

shrinks


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2020)

Evaporates.


----------



## DRW (Jul 21, 2020)

water


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2020)

Mineral


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2020)

Ore.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 21, 2020)

iron


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2020)

Tungsten.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 22, 2020)

Tip


----------



## rulefan (Jul 22, 2020)

top


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2020)

Shop.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 22, 2020)

😷  mask


----------



## DRW (Jul 22, 2020)

Masquerade


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2020)

Charade.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 22, 2020)

game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2020)

Console


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2020)

Controller.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 22, 2020)

Boris


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2020)

Spassky.


----------



## DRW (Jul 23, 2020)

checkmate


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2020)

Queen!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

Monarch


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2020)

Airline


----------



## rulefan (Jul 26, 2020)

pilot


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2020)

Whale.


----------



## DRW (Jul 27, 2020)

Cry


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2020)

Baby.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2020)

Face


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2020)

Ache.


----------



## DRW (Jul 27, 2020)

teenager


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2020)

Argumentative.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 27, 2020)

conciliatory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2020)

Arbitration


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2020)

Mediation.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 28, 2020)

Brexit


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2020)

Success.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 28, 2020)

plaudits


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2020)

Laurel


----------



## rulefan (Jul 28, 2020)

hardy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2020)

Sturdy


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2020)

Strong.


----------



## DRW (Jul 29, 2020)

muscles


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2020)

Winkles.


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2020)

cockles


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

Mussels


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2020)

Brussels.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 31, 2020)

Sprouts


----------



## rulefan (Jul 31, 2020)

spouts


----------



## DRW (Jul 31, 2020)

tubes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

Ventilators


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2020)

Aerators.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 31, 2020)

Aerobics


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 1, 2020)

Sweaty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Socks


----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2020)

Biffs.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 2, 2020)

gas


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2020)

Ring


----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2020)

Fencing.


----------



## DRW (Aug 3, 2020)

Swords


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2020)

Two.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

Tandem


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2020)

Brace.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 4, 2020)

Pair


----------



## DRW (Aug 4, 2020)

bluetooth


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2020)

Blackbeard.


----------



## DRW (Aug 5, 2020)

bloodthirsty


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 5, 2020)

Vampire


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2020)

Garlic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2020)

Butter


----------



## DRW (Aug 6, 2020)

cups


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2020)

DD.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 6, 2020)

Alphabet


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2020)

26.


----------



## DRW (Aug 10, 2020)

degrees


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2020)

Angles


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2020)

Diagonals.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 10, 2020)

squares


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2020)

Market


----------



## IanG (Aug 10, 2020)

Forces


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2020)

Armed.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 10, 2020)

harmless


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2020)

Toothless.


----------



## DRW (Aug 11, 2020)

Dentist


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2020)

Panic


----------



## willistrong (Aug 11, 2020)

attack


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 11, 2020)

Defend


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2020)

Deafened.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2020)

What?


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2020)

Watt


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2020)

ohm


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2020)

Eye.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2020)

bull's


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2020)

Hit.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 13, 2020)

strike


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2020)

Picket


----------



## DRW (Aug 13, 2020)

Strike


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2020)

Force.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Air


----------



## rulefan (Aug 14, 2020)

Hot


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2020)

Tuna.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Steak


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2020)

Fillet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2020)

Deboned


----------



## rulefan (Aug 15, 2020)

Thigh


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2020)

Femur.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 16, 2020)

bone


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2020)

Marrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2020)

Courgette


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2020)

Puke.


----------



## DRW (Aug 17, 2020)

eminem


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2020)

Shady


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2020)

Slim.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 17, 2020)

Gaillard


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2020)

Broonzy.


----------



## DRW (Aug 20, 2020)

musician


----------



## rulefan (Aug 20, 2020)

magician


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

Dynamo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2020)

Battery


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

Hens.


----------



## DRW (Aug 21, 2020)

rooster


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

Red


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2020)

Devils.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 21, 2020)

Lucifer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

Reaper


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2020)

Sower.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 22, 2020)

knitter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2020)

Cardigan


----------



## rulefan (Aug 22, 2020)

Crimea


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2020)

Florence.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2020)

Zebedee


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2020)

Boing.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 24, 2020)

Seattle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2020)

Seahawks


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2020)

Packers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2020)

Amazon


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2020)

Grace.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 24, 2020)

favour


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2020)

Able.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2020)

Willing


----------



## rulefan (Aug 26, 2020)

god


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2020)

Fiction.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 26, 2020)

Biography


----------



## rulefan (Aug 26, 2020)

story


----------



## DRW (Aug 26, 2020)

penthouse


----------



## rulefan (Aug 26, 2020)

basement


----------



## DRW (Aug 26, 2020)

prices


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2020)

Inflation


----------



## rulefan (Aug 26, 2020)

pump


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2020)

Petrol


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2020)

Head.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Room


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

Panic


----------



## DRW (Aug 27, 2020)

attack


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2020)

Formation.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

Tactics


----------



## rulefan (Aug 27, 2020)

strategy


----------



## DRW (Aug 27, 2020)

risk


----------



## rulefan (Aug 27, 2020)

reward


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2020)

Bonus.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

Brucie


----------



## Slime (Aug 30, 2020)

Sheila.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

Hancock


----------



## Slime (Aug 31, 2020)

½hour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)

Blood


----------



## DRW (Sep 1, 2020)

thirsty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)

Work


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2020)

Ethic.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 2, 2020)

corruption


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2020)

Fraud.


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2020)

Pretend


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2020)

Fake.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2020)

Trump


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

Card.


----------



## DRW (Sep 3, 2020)

spades


----------



## rulefan (Sep 3, 2020)

forks


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

Left.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

Hook


----------



## rulefan (Sep 3, 2020)

sinker


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

Leger.


----------



## DRW (Sep 7, 2020)

small


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2020)

fry


----------



## rulefan (Sep 7, 2020)

roast


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2020)

Beef.


----------



## DRW (Sep 8, 2020)

Botham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2020)

Ashes


----------



## rulefan (Sep 8, 2020)

crematorium


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2020)

Crypt.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

Vampire


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 9, 2020)

Boris


----------



## rulefan (Sep 9, 2020)

tennis


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 9, 2020)

Balls


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2020)

Scrotum.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 9, 2020)

sack


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2020)

spuds


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 9, 2020)

mince


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2020)

slim


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

Jim


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2020)

Bob.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

Willis


----------



## rulefan (Sep 9, 2020)

bowler


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2020)

Sombrero.


----------



## DRW (Sep 10, 2020)

bandit


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2020)

Robber.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 10, 2020)

baron


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2020)

Von.


----------



## DRW (Sep 11, 2020)

Trap


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2020)

Ease.


----------



## DRW (Sep 14, 2020)

Easy


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2020)

Simple.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 14, 2020)

Soap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2020)

Suds


----------



## DRW (Sep 15, 2020)

cleaning


----------



## rulefan (Sep 15, 2020)

teeth


----------



## DRW (Sep 16, 2020)

Grind


----------



## rulefan (Sep 16, 2020)

stone


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2020)

Roses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2020)

Guns


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2020)

Rifles


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2020)

Shotguns.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2020)

Sweeney


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2020)

Todd.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Fox


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2020)

Hunt.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 19, 2020)

fox


----------



## Slime (Sep 20, 2020)

Poo.


----------



## DRW (Sep 21, 2020)

Sewers


----------



## rulefan (Sep 21, 2020)

Drains


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2020)

Covers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2020)

Bed


----------



## rulefan (Sep 21, 2020)

spread


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2020)

Apart.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 22, 2020)

together


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2020)

Get


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2020)

Stuffed!


----------



## rulefan (Sep 22, 2020)

olive


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2020)

Popeye.


----------



## DRW (Sep 23, 2020)

Cartoon


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2020)

Character.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2020)

Building


----------



## rulefan (Sep 23, 2020)

Chrysler


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2020)

Crossfire.


----------



## DRW (Sep 24, 2020)

game


----------



## rulefan (Sep 24, 2020)

set


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Hardened


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2020)

Stiffened.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2020)

Firm


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2020)

Company.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 27, 2020)

lonely


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2020)

Hearts.


----------



## DRW (Sep 28, 2020)

Kent


----------



## rulefan (Sep 28, 2020)

superman


----------



## DRW (Sep 28, 2020)

He-man


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2020)

Slime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2020)

Gunge


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2020)

Pus.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 29, 2020)

nasty


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2020)

Unpleasant.


----------



## DRW (Sep 30, 2020)

Brussels


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2020)

SPROUTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2020)

bubble-n-squeak


----------



## DRW (Oct 1, 2020)

Toad-in-the-Hole


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2020)

Kick-in-the-goolies.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 1, 2020)

pain-in-the-a***


----------



## DRW (Oct 1, 2020)

Work


----------



## rulefan (Oct 1, 2020)

play


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

School


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2020)

Dinners.


----------



## DRW (Oct 2, 2020)

microwave


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2020)

Ping


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2020)

B60.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2020)

Anser


----------



## rulefan (Oct 3, 2020)

phone


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2020)

Directory.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 4, 2020)

enquiries


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2020)

Police


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2020)

5.


----------



## DRW (Oct 5, 2020)

alive


----------



## rulefan (Oct 5, 2020)

kicking


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2020)

off


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2020)

Colour.


----------



## DRW (Oct 6, 2020)

Trooping


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

Parading


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2020)

Exhibiting.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 6, 2020)

flashing


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2020)

Lights.


----------



## DRW (Oct 7, 2020)

flashing


----------



## bighairydel (Oct 7, 2020)

Naked


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2020)

Ape.


----------



## DRW (Oct 7, 2020)

banana


----------



## bighairydel (Oct 7, 2020)

Feet


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2020)

Yards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

Hard


----------



## DRW (Oct 8, 2020)

Diamond


----------



## rulefan (Oct 8, 2020)

Lil


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2020)

Lee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

Westwood


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2020)

Ho.


----------



## DRW (Oct 9, 2020)

Hoe


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2020)

Whore.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2020)

Brass


----------



## rulefan (Oct 9, 2020)

monkey


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2020)

Puzzle.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 10, 2020)

jigsaw


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2020)

Cutter.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 10, 2020)

yacht


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2020)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

Viewing


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2020)

Platform.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2020)

Trainspotter


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2020)

Voyeur.


----------



## DRW (Oct 12, 2020)

Stalker


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2020)

Twitcher.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

Anorak


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2020)

Binoculars.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 13, 2020)

view


----------



## DRW (Oct 13, 2020)

opinion


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2020)

Choice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2020)

Hobson's


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2020)

Plantation.


----------



## DRW (Oct 14, 2020)

wood


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2020)

Lice.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 14, 2020)

head


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2020)

Wobble.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2020)

Board


----------



## rulefan (Oct 14, 2020)

lodging


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2020)

Digs.


----------



## DRW (Oct 15, 2020)

Architectural


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

Morality


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2020)

Busted.


----------



## DRW (Oct 16, 2020)

Southend


----------



## rulefan (Oct 16, 2020)

Northface


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

Eiger.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 17, 2020)

down


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2020)

Down ....................


----------



## DRW (Oct 19, 2020)

Under


----------



## rulefan (Oct 19, 2020)

whelmed


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2020)

Unfazed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2020)

Bothered?


----------



## rulefan (Oct 19, 2020)

Bewildered


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2020)

Discombobulated.


----------



## DRW (Oct 20, 2020)

confused


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2020)

.com


----------



## DRW (Oct 21, 2020)

worldwide


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2020)

Pandemic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2020)

Plague


----------



## rulefan (Oct 21, 2020)

locust


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2020)

caterham


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Oct 23, 2020)

Lucky


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

Dip.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2020)

Chilli


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

Nippy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2020)

Sporty


----------



## rulefan (Oct 26, 2020)

lazy


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2020)

Idle.


----------



## DRW (Oct 26, 2020)

valve


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2020)

Steam.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2020)

Iron


----------



## rulefan (Oct 26, 2020)

fist


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2020)

Fingers.


----------



## DRW (Oct 27, 2020)

Butter


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2020)

Knife.


----------



## DRW (Oct 28, 2020)

sword


----------



## rulefan (Oct 28, 2020)

fish


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2020)

Supper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2020)

Club


----------



## DRW (Oct 29, 2020)

Mars


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2020)

Kit-Kat


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2020)

Finger.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 29, 2020)

stall


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2020)

Nosedive.


----------



## DRW (Oct 30, 2020)

plunge


----------



## rulefan (Oct 30, 2020)

bath


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2020)

Loofah


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2020)

Scratchy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2020)

Itchy


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2020)

Fingers.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 31, 2020)

thumbs


----------



## DRW (Oct 31, 2020)

down


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2020)

Trodden.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2020)

Trampled


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2020)

Under foot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2020)

Sole


----------



## rulefan (Nov 1, 2020)

plate


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2020)

Meat.


----------



## DRW (Nov 2, 2020)

Greet


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 2, 2020)

mat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2020)

Door


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2020)

Knob.


----------



## DRW (Nov 3, 2020)

knocker


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2020)

Salesman


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2020)

Flannel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

Cricket


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2020)

Crease.


----------



## DRW (Nov 5, 2020)

Pleat


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2020)

David.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2020)

Frost


----------



## rulefan (Nov 5, 2020)

Report


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2020)

Post.


----------



## DRW (Nov 6, 2020)

man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2020)

Alive


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2020)

Alive-O.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 6, 2020)

fishwife


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2020)

Pikey.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2020)

Traveller


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2020)

Tourist.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 7, 2020)

sandals


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2020)

Sliders.


----------



## DRW (Nov 9, 2020)

slipper


----------



## rulefan (Nov 9, 2020)

golden


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2020)

Shot


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2020)

Scope.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2020)

Telescope


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2020)

Tripod.


----------



## DRW (Nov 10, 2020)

camera


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2020)

Shutter.


----------



## DRW (Nov 11, 2020)

blind


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2020)

Rage.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

Machine


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2020)

Against.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2020)

For


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2020)

Finger.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 11, 2020)

stall


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2020)

Holder


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2020)

Vanburn.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

Vanhire


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 11, 2020)

Vanstone


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

Vanquish.


----------



## DRW (Nov 12, 2020)

Aston


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

Anne.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

Kirkbride


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

Corrie.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 12, 2020)

connyonny


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

Carnation


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

Milk.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 12, 2020)

stout


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

Firm


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

Company.


----------



## DRW (Nov 13, 2020)

Date


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2020)

Rape.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

pillage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Vikings


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2020)

Saxons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

Anglo


----------



## rulefan (Nov 14, 2020)

American


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

Pie


----------



## rulefan (Nov 14, 2020)

chart


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2020)

Flow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Orinoco


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2020)

Womble.


----------



## DRW (Nov 16, 2020)

Wimbledon


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 16, 2020)

Crazy


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2020)

Stir.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2020)

Fry


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2020)

Grill.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 16, 2020)

Question


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2020)

Mark.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2020)

Brand


----------



## rulefan (Nov 17, 2020)

Jo


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Nov 17, 2020)

cleaning


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2020)

Scrubbing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2020)

Scrubber


----------



## DRW (Nov 17, 2020)

wet


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2020)

Fart.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 17, 2020)

gas


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2020)

Chamber


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2020)

Pot.


----------



## DRW (Nov 18, 2020)

Stew


----------



## rulefan (Nov 18, 2020)

Scouse


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpudlian.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2020)

Evertonian


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2020)

Northerner.


----------



## DRW (Nov 19, 2020)

Friendly


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2020)

Fire.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2020)

Brigade


----------



## petema99 (Nov 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Brigade
		
Click to expand...

soldier


----------



## DRW (Nov 20, 2020)

Tin


----------



## rulefan (Nov 20, 2020)

wizard


----------



## DRW (Nov 20, 2020)

merlin


----------



## petema99 (Nov 20, 2020)

beard


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2020)

Dusty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

Springfield


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2020)

Lesbian.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 21, 2020)

Sappho


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2020)

Grecian.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2020)

Urn


----------



## rulefan (Nov 22, 2020)

Eric


----------



## DRW (Nov 23, 2020)

Ernie


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2020)

Hunt.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2020)

James


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2020)

Jimmy.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 24, 2020)

Tarbuck


----------



## DRW (Nov 24, 2020)

Comedian


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2020)

Entertainer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2020)

Showman


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2020)

Bruno.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2020)

Frank


----------



## Slime (Nov 25, 2020)

Incense.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2020)

myrrh


----------



## Slime (Nov 26, 2020)

Kin.


----------



## DRW (Nov 26, 2020)

next


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2020)

Week


----------



## Slime (Nov 26, 2020)

End.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 27, 2020)

time


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2020)

Was.


----------



## DRW (Nov 27, 2020)

past


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2020)

Participle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2020)

Linguist


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2020)

Tick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2020)

Parasite


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2020)

Scrounger.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2020)

Hand-out


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2020)

Freebie.


----------



## DRW (Nov 30, 2020)

Sale


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2020)

Clearance


----------



## rulefan (Nov 30, 2020)

stock


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2020)

Kings.


----------



## DRW (Dec 1, 2020)

arms


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2020)

Sleeves.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 1, 2020)

Jeeves


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2020)

Wooster.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 2, 2020)

George VI


----------



## DRW (Dec 2, 2020)

Windsor


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2020)

Castle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2020)

Rook


----------



## rulefan (Dec 2, 2020)

Gambit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2020)

Queens


----------



## rulefan (Dec 3, 2020)

Manhattan


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2020)

Transfer.


----------



## DRW (Dec 3, 2020)

sticker


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2020)

Bill.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2020)

William


----------



## rulefan (Dec 3, 2020)

Tell


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2020)

Grass


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2020)

Skunk.


----------



## DRW (Dec 4, 2020)

tail


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2020)

follow


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2020)

On.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2020)

Vision


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2020)

Bernadette


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2020)

Devlin.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 5, 2020)

Judge


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2020)

jewels (sp  )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2020)

Crown


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2020)

Turkey


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2020)

Sandwiches.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2020)

Picnic


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2020)

Table.


----------



## DRW (Dec 7, 2020)

decorations


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2020)

Ornaments.


----------



## DRW (Dec 7, 2020)

Gnomes


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2020)

'ouses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2020)

Terraced


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2020)

Semi.


----------



## DRW (Dec 8, 2020)

colon


----------



## rulefan (Dec 8, 2020)

irrigation


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2020)

Flushing


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2020)

Meadow.


----------



## DRW (Dec 9, 2020)

field


----------



## rulefan (Dec 9, 2020)

sports


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2020)

Injury.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

Prone


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2020)

Position.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

Missionary


----------



## rulefan (Dec 10, 2020)

convert


----------



## Slime (Dec 10, 2020)

Change.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 11, 2020)

loose


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2020)

Women.


----------



## DRW (Dec 11, 2020)

scorned


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2020)

Frightening.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 11, 2020)

ghosts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2020)

Paranormal


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2020)

Activity.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 12, 2020)

Sloth


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2020)

Anteater.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2020)

Armadillo


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2020)

Quads.


----------



## DRW (Dec 14, 2020)

triplets


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2020)

Kirk's.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 14, 2020)

church


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2020)

Yard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2020)

Scotland


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2020)

Nil ...........


----------



## rulefan (Dec 14, 2020)

desperandum


----------



## DRW (Dec 16, 2020)

latin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2020)

Classical


----------



## rulefan (Dec 21, 2020)

jazz


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2020)

Blues


----------



## DRW (Dec 22, 2020)

Sax


----------



## rulefan (Dec 22, 2020)

Bechet


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 22, 2020)

Beeching


----------



## sweaty sock (Dec 22, 2020)

Axe


----------



## rulefan (Dec 22, 2020)

Edge


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2020)

Cliff


----------



## rulefan (Dec 22, 2020)

Dover


----------



## DRW (Dec 23, 2020)

queues


----------



## rulefan (Dec 23, 2020)

peas


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2020)

Frozen


----------



## DRW (Dec 30, 2020)

pond


----------



## rulefan (Dec 30, 2020)

duck


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2020)

Mandarin


----------



## DRW (Dec 31, 2020)

supervillain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2020)

Henchman


----------



## rulefan (Dec 31, 2020)

ladder


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2021)

tights


----------

